# التعليق على المنشور الذى قام بعض من الجهلة السلفيين بتوزيعه .. الجزء الاول



## apostle.paul (15 أغسطس 2012)

​*
بالرغم من انه  منهى العفانة الفكرية الموجودة فيه وبالرغم انه اثبت ان هؤلاء ماهو الا جلابية قصيرة ودقن منغير فكر ولا علم الا ليس لاجلهم بل لاجهل المخدوعين فى هؤلاء السلفيين بتوع ونيس والبلكيمى نعلق تعليقات سريعة ليس للرد على شبهات فهى ابعد عن هذا المسمى بل لكى نضحك سويا على هؤلاء المتسولين ارباب السجون 

فلقلة المستوى وانعدامه ناخذ بعضا منها لكى يرى الجميع كم نحن نتعامل مع اشباه جهلة 

الجزء الاول ما يتعلق بلاهوت ربنا يسوع المسيح 
*


> س1-  هل المسيح  الة او ابن الالة ؟  دليل نبوة عيسى من الكتاب المقدس                                                                       العهد القديم: /  1-  (التثنية 4 : 39) :" أَنَّ اَلرَّبَّ هُوَ اَلإِلهُ فِي اَلسَّمَاءِ  مِنْ  فَوْق وَعَلى اَلأَرْضِ مِنْ أَسْفَل. ليْسَ سِوَاهُ - (التثنية6 : 4)  :"  اِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: اَلرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ ---العهد   الجديد: / ( يوحنا 17 :3( : ": أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلَهَ   الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ   مرقس   21 / 11 : ( فقالت الجموع هذا يسوعُ النبي الذي من ناصرة الجليل ) .وفيه 7  /  16: (ومجدوا الله قائلين قد قام فينا نبي عظيم)


*باختصار المسيح هو الله لانه الكلمة 
وهو ابن الاب لانه اقنوميا الكلمة فى علاقته الاقنومية بالاب هو ابنه الوحيد
فجوهريا هو الله بملئه واقنوميا هو ابن الاب الوحيد
ونحن مؤمنين كمال الايمان بوحدانية الاله القدير " يهوه " ولا غيره اله
ما علاقة ذلك بالوهية الكلمة يسوع المسيح الكائن فى ذات الله الازلى السرمدى؟*



> س6-هل اللة قادران يكون لة  ابناء اخرين ذكور واناث غير المسيح ام غير قادر ام يصيبه العقم مثل البشر


*وهو حد اصلا قال انه ليه ابناء ذكور واناث علشان يبقى فى غيرهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
روح اتعالج من تخاريف دين العرب وبعدين تعالى كلم المسيحين الاول
بنوية الكلمة لله الاب هى بنوية بالطبيعة والجوهر وليس بنوية جسدانية
وجوهر الكلمة جوهر الاله القدير لانه منه ولد من قبل كل الدهور
والكلمة " لاهوتيا " لا جنس له مثله مثل شخص الله الواحد - لاجنس له - لا ذكر ولا انثى ولا غيره 

*


> س7- هل اللة قادر  ان يتجسد مرة اخرة كما تجسد فى  المسيح وهل قادر ان يتجسد فى صورة امرأة   اوذبابة مثلا وان كانت الاجابة لا  فلماذا هل هو غير قادر ام هذا لا يليق  بالآلة  وان كان لا يليق فلماذا  قبلتم ان يتجسد فى صورة رجل


*والاجابة بسيطة يتجسد تانى ليه وهى الى الان متحدا بجسده الخاص  ولم يتركه وجلس بيه عن يمين ابيه محلس بشريتنا فيه فى السماويات الى الابد 
فما حاجته للتجسد مرة اخرى وهو اتم تدبير الخلاص بالجسد لاجل كل ذى جسد
ونحن لم نقبل تجسد الله فى صورة انسان ذكر بل هو بالفعل ظهر فى صورتنا كشبهنا فى شخص المسيا المتمجد
وكون المسيح ذكرا لا يعنى انه اتى لاجل الذكور 
هو اتى لاجل الانسان والانسان ذكرا كان ام انثى يقع فى صلب المسيح ويتمتع ببنويته وتدبير خلاصه بدمه وقيامته 
وكما كان اول انسان فى الخليقة ادم ذكرا اتى ادم الثانى لكى يعيد للبشرية بهاءها الاول قبل السقوط ويعيد من جديد خلقة الانسان وتكون حواء الجديدة من جنب ادم الجديد _ كنيسة العهد الجديد _ *



> -الالة قد صلب  ومات ومن ثم فإن الإله الابن عندما  مات فإن ذلك يعني أن الآب والروح القدس  قد ماتا معه لكونهم غير منفصلين عنه  و هل يموت الإله؟! ومن كان يُدبّر  العالم الذي يحيا فيه الذي أحياه بعد  موته هل هو إله آخر؟


*لا الاب ولا الروح ماتوا والسبب بسيط ان فى ذات الله الواحدة يوجد تميز اقنومى وشخصى بين اقانيم الله " الاب والكلمة والروح "
فحينما لبس الكلمة جسد بشريتنا ومات به على الصليب كان فى اتحاد كامل وازلى بينه وبين ابيه وروحه القدوس 

لكن موت الابن المتجسد كان واقعا على شخص الابن وليس على الاب والروح لتمايزهم الشخصى والاقنومى الكامل 

ومن كان يدير العالم هو من يديره منذ الازل والى الابد " الله الواحد غير المائت "

ومن مات على صليب الجلحثة هو الابن بجسده الخاص اما الكلمة المتحد بهذا الجسد غير مائت وحى الى ابد الابدين

*


> وإن قلتم: إنما  جعلناه إلها، لأنه سمى  نفسه ابن الله في غير موضع من الإنجيل كقوله: ((إني  ذاهب إلى أبي)) ((وإني  سائل أبي)) ونحو ذلك، وابن الإله إله، قيل:  فاجعلوا أنفسكم كلكم آلهة، في  غير موضع إنه سماه ((أباه، وأباهم)). كقوله:  ((اذهب إلى أبي وأبيكم)).  وفيه: وهذا كثير في الإنجيل، وهو يدل على أن  الأب عندهم الرب!!


*طبعا هو بيهرتل وبيجب نصوص من دماخ الىل خلفوه
ايوة المسيح هو الله لانه ابن الاب
وكان يخاطب الاب " بابى " كان ذلك لعلاقته الخاصة بابيه المختلفة عننا كليا 
والابن اطلق على ذاته انه " وحيد الجنس " لذا فهو ابن وحيد الجنس لابيه فهو حامل جنس الاب كوحيد له مملوء نعمة وحقا*


*اما نحن فالاب ابا لنا فى ابنه وتبنى الله لنا فى المسيح يسوع كابناء النور كان من خلال الابن الوحيد الجنس الابن الحقيقى لله الاب *




> إن  جعلتموه إلها،  لأن تلاميذه ادعوا ذلك له كذبتم أناجيلكم ، لانهم ما ادعوا  له إلا ما  ادعاه لنفسه من أنه عبد. فهذا متى يقول في الفصل التاسع من  إنجيله محتجا  بنبوة شعيا في المسيح عن الله ((هذا عبدي الذي اصطفيته،  وحبيبي الذي  ارتاحت نفسي له)). وفي الفصل الثامن من إنجيله: ((إني أشكرك يا  رب)) وهذا  لوقا يقول في آخر إنجيله: ((فإنه كان رجلا نبيا،)


*فين انى اشكرك يارب دى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ما علينا

ايوة المسيح كان فى صورة الله ومساوته لله ليس اختلاسا ولا زورا ولا اختطافا بل كان بالحقيقة مساويا لله 

لكنه اخلى ذاته صائرا فى شبه الناس فى صورة عبد 

صورة العبد لا تلغى صورة جوهره " صورة الله " الذى كان فيه ومساويا له 

فكما قال عن نفسه روح الرب على لانه مسحنى لابشر المساكين بالروح ومسحه كمسيا يخدم الخلاص فى صورة العبودية متمما ما يسر بيه ابيه 

هو نفسه نطق امام اليهود واعلن انه هو " الكائن "

فهو الكائن الذى صار انسانا

من الجهل يا بغول يا سلفيين انكم تتدلسوا على الانجيل تيجوا صاغرين تتعلموا مننا بدل الجهل والعته اللى انتوا بتقولوه




يتبع بالجزء الثانى...............
*


----------



## amgd beshara (15 أغسطس 2012)

رد وافي  ورائع يا دكتور علي شبهات حمضاااانة كعادتهم بدل ما يرجعوا للتفاسير و الرد يألفوا هما رد و يجاوبوا علية 
متااابع


----------



## Abdel Messih (15 أغسطس 2012)

رائع جدا يا *apostle.paul* , يا ريت لو تضعوا صورة المنشور , أو مُحتواه , لنأخذ بركة المشاركة فى الرد


----------



## apostle.paul (15 أغسطس 2012)

*صدقنى مانا مزعلك هبعتلك شوية اسئلة تخص الخلاص تقوم انت ترد عليها  
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (15 أغسطس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *صدقنى مانا مزعلك هبعتلك شوية اسئلة تخص الخلاص تقوم انت ترد عليها
> *


وانا فى الانتظار :ura1:


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 أغسطس 2012)

السلفيون وغيرهم من المتخلفين لا يستحقون اى تعليق لانهم مخابيل


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 أغسطس 2012)

اتفرج على المغالطات اللى بالهبل من هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=216141


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 أغسطس 2012)

ج:  حسن جدا إنكم دخلت إلى كتابنا المقدس المعصوم  تقتطعون منه وتبترون وتتصيدون من السياق وتسقطون سؤء فهمكم على الكلام.. وتقتطعون جزيئات من آيات إعتقادا انها تحق المطلوب... وتقدمون أفكاركم الخاصة الشاذة الغريبة عن روح الكتاب المقدس الوحى الالهى المعصوم..
+حسن جداً  أن* تعترفوا بعظمة لسانكم أن كتابنا الاقدس هو أول  من   إقر بوحدانية الخالق الذى لا شريك له بنصوص  حرفية صريحة واضحة *-* ليبقي  يؤكد  ويثبت على الناحل المنتحل والسارق أكذوبته وسرقته بالجرم المشهود متلبساً*.
+فعلا  وحقا إيماننا وعقيدتنا "الرب إلهنا  رب واحد  وحيد" لا ثانى له ولا ثالث : وإسمع ربنا يسوع المسيح  يقول  لليهود  أنا  والاب  شخص (كيان)   واحـــد .... فالمسيح الابن مع أبيه والروح القدوس الباراقليط شخص واحد إله واحد لاغير. فهو الله وهو إبن الله فى نفس الوقت . بنوة غير تناسلية ولا بيولوجية 
فلم تأتى لحظة ولا طرفة عين كان فيها الاب ليس آبآ ولا ألابن ليس إبنا ...وليس الابن من دون الاب ولا    الاب من دون الابن .. -  
[كل ما للاب  هو لى ].
 [إنى فى الآب وألآب فيّ    ]
[  الذى رآنى فقد رآى الآب . فكيف تقول انت أرنى ألاب   ]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 أغسطس 2012)

[  أن يعرفوك أنت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذى أرسلته  يو3:17] وإدرس من هنا أيضـــاً لترى كم صحننا هذه الشبهه                 هل   كون الإله الازلى الابدى السرمدى الغير محدود إرتضي  طواعيةً تنازلا منه وهو بملء القدرة والحرية والارادة أن يتجسد  ويتأنس   ويأخذ شكل العبد ويأخذ شكل رسول -وأى رسول أنه رسول الرسل أجمعين ربهم ورئيسهم وخاتمهم ومن أتم عملهم -هل هذا ينفي أتوماتيكياً كونه  الاله  الحق .. 
+_*تشبيه تبسيطى للايضاح *_( مع الفارق)  ولله المثل العليا:  مدير مستشفي جامعى وهو فى نفس الوقنت عميد كلية الطب 
يتابع  نتائج  عمل  الاطباء والمدرسين بكلية الطب  هذه أكاديميا وفنياً 
وأثناء حضوره عملية يقوم بإجراءاها معيد وتدرس للطلبة عبر الفيديو كونفرنس .. إقتضت الظروف أن يتدخل بنفسه فحالا  خلع عن نفسه البدله السموكن  وتعقــم ..وإرتدى ملابس التعقيم فى العمليات وإنبري على مسرح العملية  يمسك بالادوات الطبية يقفل هذا الشريان النازف ويحرر هذا العصب المخنوق..
هنا نحن نرى 
طبيب 
وبرفيسور محاضر 
ورئيس جامعة وعميد كلية طب 
شخص واحد لا ثلاثة أشخاص -هكذا المسيح يسوع ربنا  هو إبن الله لانه هو الله وهو  رسول الرسل رسول الاب الى البشرية -وهو النبي تث18 وهو رئيس كهنة الخيرات الابدية    وهو الراعى الصالح وهو ملك الملوك
راجع مثل الكرامين   "متى 21ايه33


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 أغسطس 2012)

[ج2]
المسيح يسوع ربنا  إبن الله بالطبيعة من قبل كل الدهور فوق الزمان هو من جوهر الاب وفى ذات كيان الآب... لكنه  إبن يوسف النجار  بالتبنى المعنوى  فقط -أى أن يوسف هو الراعى والامين على  طفولة يسوع بدون وجود رابطة بيولوجية أو سيتولوجية مباشرة .والانجيل لم يقل بخلاف ماقلته انا وليس ملزما باقاويل عامة اليهود.
---------------------------------------------------------------
+الرب يسوع المسيح هو ذاته إلهنا القوى  يهوه (إيل شداى)هو الخالق ... فخلق لنفسه إنسانية كاملة طبيعية حقيقية من  روح  ونفس  وجسد من مريم البتول العذراء مستديمة البتولية بدون أن يمسسها بشر.  فأخذ منها نسيج الانسانية  كاملا .وهى إنسانية طبيعية كاملة(كبشريتنا ) بدون خطية.
+على أن يوسف النجار راعى سر التجسد الالهى أو خادم أو أمين سر التجسد الالهى يمت بصلة قرابة وثيقة بيولوجية بالعذراء مريم فهو قريبها ((الولــى)) الذى يكلفه الناموس اليهودى والشريعة والعرف ان يتولها زوجة بموجب عقد زواج رسمى شرعى متكامل القانونية إلا انهما أبقياه زواجياً شكليا صوريا خاليا من الحسيات والجنسيات. وبالتالى فالمسيح  من نسل داوود ومن وارثي عرش مملكةداوود إنسانيا وبيولوجيا.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 أغسطس 2012)

إختلاف  سلسلة الاسماء المذكورة فى أنساب الرب يسوع المسيح -  حسب تجسده بين البشريين
لان أحدهما أسقط عامدا متنبها   عدة أسماء وله أسبابه الوجيهه فى ذلك .
فمن ورد  ذكر إسمه تم ذلك بتدبير إلهى وليس إعتباطاً ومن أسقط ذكره تم ذلك بناءاً على مقصد
وكلا من الانجيليين  كان محاط علماً  بما يكتبه الاخر:.
إدرس من هنا
إدرس من هنا,  و أيضا
إدرس من هنا أيضا 
ومن   هنا 
ومن  هنا

ومن هناايضا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 أغسطس 2012)

*الإفتراء الثالث *ونلاحظ إسلوب التنطيط والتفطيط والقفز   من هنا إلى هناك - بخفة - فى إسلوب المهاجم المفترى .. "هداه الله" ونكرس أولا  ما قاله الوحى الالهى نصب أعيننا أنه *[قال الجاهل فى قلبه ليس إله]​*
قال ال ... أن المسيح ليس إله  >> ,والبرهان  الوجيه الذى ساقه لنا [أن الكتاب المقدس مكون من عهدين قديم وجديد ولماذا المسيح لم يأتى بكتا ب يكتبه هو بل يستعين بكتاب كتبه غيره من البشر وهو به خطية -لاحظ التخلف العقلي  والبله المغولى المستعصي على الحل- إذن هو  ليس إله  ]  إنتهى التخريف 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
الرد:
السيد المسيح إلهنا قال [قبل أن يكون أبراهيم أنا كائن موجود]-و قال أيضا  [أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل أن يري يومى فرأى  وفرح]
...وقال أيضا [انا الذى من البدء أكلمكم به].
وإستطفانوس الشماس يقول بالوحى الالهى : 
[أنتم دائما تقاومون الروح القدس( روح الله) كما كان اباؤكم (فى الخروج من مصر بيدموسي )هكذا انتم ] 
والرسول يقول[ كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله نافع للتعليم والتأديب والتوبيخ والتقويم الذى فى البر ليكون رجل الله كاملا متأهباً لكل عمل صالح]
+والرسول يقول[لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة(بهوى) إنسان بل تكلم إناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس]
و*الخلاصة":* أننا نؤمن ونعتقد أن ربنا يسوع المسيح  بحسب لاهوته هو الازلى الناطق فى الانبياء بواسطة روحه القدوس الذى يهيمن عليهم ويشغل طاقاتهم وثقافاتهم   دون غيبوبة  ليسجلوا كل ما يوحيه الله اليهم من جهه نصوص أو أخبار أوتواريخ  أو قصص تعاملات الله مع الجنس البشرى .. ليوضح حتمية الخلاص الفدائي للمسيا الكفارة..وإستحقاقه المُلك الالهى بالطبيعة اولا وبسبب تواضعه وتنازله بقبول الالام طوعا ورحمة وشجاعة.ثانيا .ودخوله إلى مجده ومجيئه دياناً للاحياء والاموات وظهور ملكوته الاخروى للصالحين من قابليه ملكاًومشرعا وقاضيا ومعلما ونبيا ورسولا وفاديا 
..وحتمية الفداء وثماره ونتائجه وكيفيه صيانة البركات الآتيه من ورائه.
فالمسيح   هو الذى كتب لان روحه القدوس هو الناطق فى الانبياء ... فالكتاب كله كتاب الله من شفر التكوين ألى سفر الرؤيا...
+والمسيح تدرج -من خلال كتابه-مع نضج العقلية البشرية رويداً رويداً...مع تطور البشريه فى المعرفة والاداب والثقافات وتطور ونضج الضمير البشرى.. فالمسيح لم يستعن بكتابات أحد ولم يسرق أوينتحل  أو يزايد على أحد.
عبارة [وهو به خطية ]   الواردة فى نص السؤال لا أدرى من وماذا يقصد بها 
المسيح [ليس فيه خطيه]رسالة يوحناالاولى 3الايه4
ان كان يقصد الانبياء :قلنا ان الوحى مصدره الاساسي الاوحد هو الله -الروح القدس- وان الروح يعصم الانبياء فى عملهم -ليس فى طبيعتهم البشرية التى مثلنا والا لصاروا الهه-والوحى منزه عن الخلل والزلل-الا ان الانبياء ليس_* فيهم*_ بل لهم    ...*لهم ضعفاتهم وسهواتهم واخطائهم وزلاتهم التى حتميا  تابوا عنها توبة نصوح عظيمة فهم ان كانوا كلهم خطائئن فاؤؤكدلك ان كلهم توابون*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (15 أغسطس 2012)

مجهود رائع ووافى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​ 


Abdel Messih قال:


> رائع جدا يا *apostle.paul* , يا ريت لو تضعوا صورة المنشور , أو مُحتواه , لنأخذ بركة المشاركة فى الرد


 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=216141


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 أغسطس 2012)

*الرابعة :  دلائل إلوهية المسيح*
هل المسيح إلها لانه ليس له أب 
إذن أدم إله لانه ليس له  لا أب ولا  أم.
وحواء إلهه  لان ليس لها أب ولا أم.
----------------------------------------
*الرد*
الاستنتاج والاستنطاع على من  لايعرفونهم بلفظ قساوسة...
أخى الكريم ليس عندنا  (قساوسة ) يستدلون على ألوهية عيسي بإن ليس له أب ..
فالمسيح ليس لان ليس له أب  أصبح إلها أو إستدللنا على كونه إلهنا
المسيح  هو  إلهنا لانه ببساطة هو إلهنا..ز فهو الله الذى كلمنا نصيا وقصصيا طوال ال15 قرنا من الزمان  فى الكتاب المقدس 
بالاشارات والتلميحات والرموز والدلالات وأحيانا كثير بصريح العبارة بكل ما تبلور إلينا من *عقيدة المسيحين فى المسيح *
بقدر ماكانت عقولنا وثقافاتنا واستعدادنا النفسي والذهنى يحتمل الى ان ابصرناه واقعا جليا معلقا فوق الصليب فلا صحة اطلاقا لاستنتاجاتك التى هى تأؤيلات وإفتراءات تنذر بخطورة جادة عليكم عقليا ونفسيا وعصابيا إن إستمررتم على درب الوسواس الخناس الذى يوسوس فى (....) الناس.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 أغسطس 2012)

الرابعة -مكرر-لاحظ التفطيط والتنطيط بين الموضوعات-يراهن على ان يجهد من يجادله بالمراوغات والقفزات بين المواضيع لاعطاء انطباع زائف بتعددها وكثرتها..

*
هل إقامة أموات على أيادى أنبياء   تضاهى إقامة المسيح للاموات ..ولا فيش حد أحسن من حد؟؟!!​* إعداد الموضوع::::
من  هنا    - ومن هنا -  ومن هنا

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176219
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3259558
http://www.arabchurch.com/apologetics/Acts/26/23
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=152231



*"هل   بنوة المسيح للاب   تضاهى   بنوة الناس كلها للاب  .. ...ومافيش حد احسن من حد؟؟؟!!
*
إعداد  الموضوع :
من هنا   ومن هنا   ومن هنا   ومن هنا ,ومن  هنا 


http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11499

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=182813


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 أغسطس 2012)

>أفردنا فى الفقرة رقم#15  تجميعات  تؤكد  أنه على الاقل موقع منتديات الكنيسة العربية قد طحن ورضض هاته الاراجيف التى يتلهون بها وسخر من هزئة وسفاهه ما يرددون وهم لا يفقهون كالانعام.-وكان هدفي-فى الفقرة المذكورة السابقة رقم15 #  التأكيد  على أن هذه الشبههات المتهرئة شبعت وإستغاثت من كثر التفنيد والنسف  فلاعذر للمفلسين.

>كان جديراً بهم يبيعون عيش وبيض وصميت (بقسمط) أجدى ربحاً أو تين عجمية ... بدلا من ان يبحثولهم  عن شارداً  أو شاردة فاترة او مغيبة  (..) ...وعسي ما صادفوا توفيقا\ حظ سعيد على شواطئ جديدة . يا اجبن ,اجهل خلق الله.
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
+ الرب الاله(إيلوهيم )  قال لموسي النبي إنى اكون معك ..وقد أتم موسي كل معجزاته مسبوقه بلفظة( وصرخ موسي إلى الرب)[خر7ايه12وخر8ايه30وخر9:ايه33خر10ايه18وخر14ايه10]...وإليشع الذى بحسب كتبنا أقام أمواتا  صلي للرب وصرخ إلى الرب[ ملوك الثانى4الايه33] وهكذا بطرس الذى أقام طابيثا   جثا على ركبتية ونادى الرب صارخا متضرعا إليه علانيةً[اعمال الرسل9ايه40]  .
إذن كل نبي   أعطى من الله أن يقيم على يديه أمواتاً إستمد  الاقامة من  الرب لا من قدرته الذاتية  الخصوصية الا الرب يسوع المسيح  الذى  قال عن نفسه[ انا  هو القيامة والحياة من امن بي ولو مات فسيحييا وكل من كان حيا وامن بي فلن يري الموت الى الابد]  
 >>>   قوته الذاتية الخصوصيه فهو الذى قال فيه الوحى الالهى {إذ لم يكن ممكنا ان يُمسك من الموت}.هو الوحيد الذى قال صريحا [أنا هو الخبز الحى النازل من السماء- لكى يأكل منه الانسان ولا يموت ... إنى نزلت من السماء لاعمل لامشيئتى بل مشيئة الآب الذى أرسلنى]..هو الوحيد الذى قال عنه الوحى الالهى [فيه   كانت الحياة والحياة  كانت نور الناس والنور يضئ فى الظلمة والظلمة لا تدركه..]
[ حيثما  إجتمع إثنان أو ثلاثة بإسمى فههناك أكون   فى وسطهم]  فمن من الانبياء  يجرؤء أن يقول هذا.
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
أما عن بنوة المسيح للاب   فهى بنوة طبيعية حسب الجوهر والطبيعة بدون تكلف الاراده وبدون  اصطناع .
اما بنوة المؤمنين لله فهى بنوة الاكتساب بالتبنى  
اتت   برحمة  الله اسمع اشعياء  يقول  [انت هو ابونا  وان لم يدرنا ابراهيم ..انت هو ابونا وولينا ونحن الطين وانت جابلنا ]
كما يترأءف الاب على البنين  هكذا يتراءف الله على خائفيه-  إلا أن التبنى  هو رحمة الله التى لاتجعل البشر من ذات جوهر وطبيعة الاب...
ولابد من  الإشارة إلى تعمد المهاجم تحريف  عبارة [ أحمدك أيها ألآب إله السماء والارض] إلى تحريفها بعبارة أشكرك يارب .. ونقول له أن الإبن يناجى أبيه الصالح بلفظ الاب وهو حقاً  وحقيقةً إبن الاب بالجوهر,وليس كما أردت أنت تحريف الايه وغقتطاعها ..فلو آتتك الشجاعة الادبية لاكملت نصها القدسي إلى آخرها [كل شئ دفع إلى من أبي وليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلا إلابن ومن أراد الابن ان يعلن له ..تعالوا إلى ياجميع المتعبين وثقيلي الاحمال وأنااريحكم .. فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم]  فهو وحده  صاحب الحقيقة التى لايعرفها الا الاب ومن اراد الاب ان يعلن له ..وحقيقة الاب لايعرفها الا الابن ومن اراد الابن ان يعلن له ..بالروح القدس ..وهى أشياء نقدر تماما بعدكم عن إدراك كنتها كبعد الارض من السماء والظلمة المدلهمة من ضياء الظهيرة .. فهوه عظيمة قد إثبتت بين مفاهيمكم وحقيقة انجيل المسيح ..فتوبوا وأرجعوااااا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 أغسطس 2012)

الوهية المسيح الواضحه من سلطانه ومعجزاته




Holy_bible_1




في هذا الملف اوضح لاهوت المسيح من سلطانه علي الخليقه كلها واتضح هذا السلطان من المعجزات

وبالطبع الكتاب المقدس لم يخبرنا عن كل معجزات المسيح

انجيل يوحنا 20

30 وايات اخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب في هذا الكتاب.

31 واما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا ان يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم اذا امنتم حياة باسمه




انجيل يوحنا 21

24 هذا هو التلميذ الذي يشهد بهذا وكتب هذا.ونعلم ان شهادته حق.

25 واشياء اخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع ان كتبت واحدة واحدة فلست اظن ان العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة امين




انجيل متي 11

3 وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَنْتَ هُوَ الآتِي أَمْ نَنْتَظِرُ آخَرَ؟»
4 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمَا: «اذْهَبَا وَأَخْبِرَا يُوحَنَّا بِمَا تَسْمَعَانِ وَتَنْظُرَانِ:
5 اَلْعُمْيُ يُبْصِرُونَ، وَالْعُرْجُ يَمْشُونَ، وَالْبُرْصُ يُطَهَّرُونَ، وَالصُّمُّ يَسْمَعُونَ، وَالْمَوْتَى يَقُومُونَ، وَالْمَسَاكِينُ يُبَشَّرُونَ.
6 وَطُوبَى لِمَنْ لاَ يَعْثُرُ فِيَّ».




وسلطان المسيح والمعجزات لم يحتاج فيها ان ياخذ سلطان من احد بل هو الذي كان يعطي السلطان لتلاميذه ان يصنعوا قوات ومعجزات ولم يحتاج ان يصلي الا المرات التي اراد ان يجعل تلاميذه يؤمنوا به كما في معجزة اليعازر




وابدا اولا بسلطانه علي الطبيعه




فللسيد المسيح سلطان على الطبيعة من كل ناحية: سلطان على البحر وعلى الرياح والأمواج، وسلطان على النبات والحيوان، وسلطان على النور، وعلى الأرض والصخور، وسلطان على الأبواب المغلقة، وسلطان على قوانين الطبيعة. وكان يأمر فيطاع، كصاحب سلطان، يدل على لاهوته.

سلطانه علي البحر والريح

انجيل متي 8

ولما دخل السفينة تبعه تلاميذه23

.24 واذ اضطراب عظيم قد حدث في البحر حتى غطت الامواج السفينة.وكان هو نائما

.25 فتقدم تلاميذه وايقظوه قائلين يا سيد نجنا فاننا نهلك

.26 فقال لهم ما بالكم خائفين يا قليلي الايمان.ثم قام وانتهر الرياح والبحر فصار هدوء عظيم

.27 فتعجب الناس قائلين اي انسان هذا.فان الرياح والبحر جميعا تطيعه




انجيل مرقس 4

فحدث نوء ريح عظيم فكانت الامواج تضرب الى السفينة حتى صارت تمتلئ .37

.38 وكان هو في المؤخر على وسادة نائما.فايقظوه وقالوا له يا معلم اما يهمك اننا نهلك

.39 فقام وانتهر الريح وقال للبحر اسكت.ابكم.فسكنت الريح وصار هدوء عظيم

.40 وقال لهم ما بالكم خائفين هكذا.كيف لا ايمان لكم

.41 فخافوا خوفا عظيما وقالوا بعضهم لبعض من هو هذا.فان الريح ايضا والبحر يطيعانه




انجيل لوقا 8

وفي احد الايام دخل سفينة هو وتلاميذه.فقال لهم لنعبر الى عبر البحيرة.فاقلعوا22

.23 وفيما هم سائرون نام.فنزل نوء ريح في البحيرة.وكانوا يمتلئون ماء وصاروا في خطر

.24 فتقدموا وايقظوه قائلين يا معلم يا معلم اننا نهلك.فقام وانتهر الريح وتموج الماء فانتهيا وصار هدوء

.25 ثم قال لهم اين ايمانكم.فخافوا وتعجبوا قائلين فيما بينهم من هو هذا.فانه يامر الرياح ايضا والماء فتطيعه




وهذه ليسة معجزه سهله فهي تدل علي سلطانه بوضوح لان الرب قال

سفر إرميا 31:

35
« هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ الْجَاعِلُ الشَّمْسَ لِلإِضَاءَةِ نَهَارًا، وَفَرَائِضَ الْقَمَرِ وَالنُّجُومِ لِلإِضَاءَةِ لَيْلاً، الزَّاجِرُ الْبَحْرَ حِينَ تَعِجُّ أَمْوَاجُهُ، رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ اسْمُهُ:



سفر المزامير 89

8 يَا رَبُّ إِلهَ الْجُنُودِ، مَنْ مِثْلُكَ ؟ قَوِيٌّ، رَبٌّ، وَحَقُّكَ مِنْ حَوْلِكَ.
9 أَنْتَ مُتَسَلِّطٌ عَلَى كِبْرِيَاءِ الْبَحْرِ. عِنْدَ ارْتِفَاعِ لُجَجِهِ أَنْتَ تُسَكِّنُهَا.

فهو فقط وليس غيره رب الجنود واله الجنود القادر علي انتهار البحر لانه هو الوحيد وليس غيره المتسلط علي البحر والريح لانه خالقها




معجزة السير علي المياه

انجيل متي 14

واما السفينة فكانت قد صارت في وسط البحر معذبة من الامواج.لان الريح كانت مضادة24

.25 وفي الهزيع الرابع من الليل مضى اليهم يسوع ماشيا على البحر

.26 فلما ابصره التلاميذ ماشيا على البحر اضطربوا قائلين انه خيال.ومن الخوف صرخوا

.27 فللوقت كلمهم يسوع قائلا تشجعوا.انا هو.لا تخافوا

.28 فاجابه بطرس وقال يا سيد ان كنت انت هو فمرني ان اتي اليك على الماء

.29 فقال تعال.فنزل بطرس من السفينة ومشى على الماء لياتي الى يسوع

.30 ولكن لما راى الريح شديدة خاف واذ ابتدا يغرق صرخ قائلا يا رب نجني

.31 ففي الحال مد يسوع يده وامسك به وقال له يا قليل الايمان لماذا شككت

.32 ولما دخلا السفينة سكنت الريح

.33 والذين في السفينة جاءوا وسجدوا له قائلين بالحقيقة انت ابن الله




انجيل موقس 6

47 ولما صار المساء كانت السفينة في وسط البحر وهو على البر وحده

.48 وراهم معذبين في الجذف.لان الريح كانت ضدهم.ونحو الهزيع الرابع من الليل اتاهم ماشيا على البحر واراد ان يتجاوزهم

. 49 فلما راوه ماشيا على البحر ظنوه خيالا فصرخوا

. 50 لان الجميع راوه واضطربوا.فللوقت كلمهم وقال لهم ثقوا.انا هو.لا تخافوا

. 51 فصعد اليهم الى السفينة فسكنت الريح.فبهتوا وتعجبوا في انفسهم جدا الى الغاية.




انجيل يوحنا 6

17 فدخلوا السفينة وكانوا يذهبون الى عبر البحر الى كفرناحوم.وكان الظلام قد اقبل ولم يكن يسوع قد اتى اليهم

. 18 وهاج البحر من ريح عظيمة تهب

.19 فلما كانوا قد جذفوا نحو خمس وعشرين او ثلاثين غلوة نظروا يسوع ماشيا على البحر مقتربا من السفينة فخافوا

.20 فقال لهم انا هو لا تخافوا

.21 فرضوا ان يقبلوه في السفينة وللوقت صارت السفينة الى الارض التي كانوا ذاهبين اليها




فهو له سلطان علي الطبيعه وقوانين الجازبيه ويقدر ان يسير فوق المياه وليس ذلك فقط بل يعطي القدره لبطرس ان يسير علي المياه

وهو له سلطان ايضا علي الريح والبحر والامواج

وهو ايضا له سلطان علي الابعاد والمسافات لان بمجرد دخوله السفينه صارت السفينه عند المكان الذي يريدنه علي البر




سلطان علي العناصر وتحويل المواد الي مواد اخري ومعجزة تحويل الماء الي خمر

انجيل يوحنا 2

ولما فرغت الخمر قالت ام يسوع له ليس لهم خمر3.

.4 قال لها يسوع ما لي ولك يا امراة.لم تات ساعتي بعد.5 قالت امه للخدام مهما قال لكم فافعلوه

.6 وكانت ستة اجران من حجارة موضوعة هناك حسب تطهير اليهود يسع كل واحد مطرين او ثلاثة

.7 قال لهم يسوع املاوا الاجران ماء.فملاوها الى فوق

.8 ثم قال لهم استقوا الان وقدموا الى رئيس المتكا.فقدموا

.9 فلما ذاق رئيس المتكا الماء المتحول خمرا ولم يكن يعلم من اين هي.لكن الخدام الذين كانوا قد استقوا الماء علموا.دعا رئيس المتكا العريس

10 وقال له.كل انسان انما يضع الخمر الجيدة اولا ومتى سكروا فحينئذ الدون.اما انت فقد ابقيت الخمر الجيدة الى الان

.11 هذه بداية الايات فعلها يسوع في قانا الجليل واظهر مجده فامن به تلاميذه

وهو بهذا غير الماء وذراته من اكسوجين وهيدروجين والروابط الهيدروجينيه فيه الي خمر بما فيه من كحل يحتوي علي ذرات كربون ومواد اخري كثيره من مكونات الخمر

فهو اوجد عناصر ومواد من العدم وحول الماء الي مواد اخري




وايضا السلطان علي الماده باكثار الماده ومعجزة اشباع الجموع

انجيل متي 14

.17 فقالوا له ليس عندنا ههنا الا خمسة ارغفة وسمكتان

.18 فقال ايتوني بها الى هنا

.19 فامر الجموع ان يتكئوا على العشب.ثم اخذ الارغفة الخمسة والسمكتين ورفع نظره نحو السماء وبارك وكسر واعطى الارغفة للتلاميذ والتلاميذ للجموع

.20 فاكل الجميع وشبعوا.ثم رفعوا ما فضل من الكسر اثنتي عشر قفة مملوءة

.21 والاكلون كانوا نحو خمسة الاف رجل ما عدا النساء والاولاد




انجيل مرقس 6

.38 فقال لهم كم رغيفا عندكم.اذهبوا وانظروا.ولما علموا قالوا خمسة وسمكتان

.39 فامرهم ان يجعلوا الجميع يتكئون رفاقا رفاقا على العشب الاخضر

.40 فاتكاوا صفوفا صفوفا مئة مئة وخمسين خمسين

.41 فاخذ الارغفة الخمسة والسمكتين ورفع نظره نحو السماء وبارك ثم كسر الارغفة واعطى تلاميذه ليقدموا اليهم.وقسم السمكتين للجميع

.42 فاكل الجميع وشبعوا

.43 ثم رفعوا من الكسر اثنتي عشرة قفة مملوءة ومن السمك

.44 وكان الذين اكلوا من الارغفة نحو خمسة الاف رجل




انجيل لوقا 9

فقال لهم اعطوهم انتم لياكلوا.فقالوا ليس عندنا اكثر من خمسة ارغفة وسمكتين الا ان نذهب.13

ونبتاع طعاما لهذا الشعب كله

.14 لانهم كانوا نحو خمسة الاف رجل.فقال لتلاميذه اتكئوهم فرقا خمسين خمسين

.15 ففعلوا هكذا واتكاوا الجميع

.16 فاخذ الارغفة الخمسة والسمكتين ورفع نظره نحو السماء وباركهن ثم كسر واعطى التلاميذ ليقدموا للجمع

.17 فاكلوا وشبعوا جميعا.ثم رفع ما فضل عنهم من الكسر اثنتا عشرة قفة




انجيل يوحنا 6

.9 هنا غلام معه خمسة ارغفة شعير وسمكتان.ولكن ما هذا لمثل هؤلاء

.10 فقال يسوع اجعلوا الناس يتكئون.وكان في المكان عشب كثير.فاتكا الرجال وعددهم نحو خمسة الاف

.11 واخذ يسوع الارغفة وشكر ووزع على التلاميذ والتلاميذ اعطوا المتكئين.وكذلك من السمكتين بقدر ما شاءوا

.12 فلما شبعوا قال لتلاميذه اجمعوا الكسر الفاضلة لكي لا يضيع شيء

.13 فجمعوا وملاوا اثنتي عشرة قفة من الكسر من خمسة ارغفة الشعير التي فضلت عن الاكلين

.14 فلما راى الناس الاية التي صنعها يسوع قالوا ان هذا هو بالحقيقة النبي الاتي الى العالم

.15 واما يسوع فاذ علم انهم مزمعون ان ياتوا ويختطفوه ليجعلوه ملكا انصرف ايضا الى الجبل وحده

وتكررت مره ثانيه في معجزة اطعام اربع الاف شخص عدان النساء والاولاد

انجيل متي 15

واما يسوع فدعا تلاميذه وقال اني اشفق على الجمع لان الان لهم ثلاثة ايام يمكثون معي32

وليس لهم ما ياكلون.ولست اريد ان اصرفهم صائمين لئلا يخوروا في الطريق

.33 فقال له تلاميذه من اين لنا في البرية خبز بهذا المقدار حتى يشبع جمعا هذا عدده

.34 فقال لهم يسوع كم عندكم من الخبز.فقالوا سبعة وقليل من صغار السمك

.35 فامر الجموع ان يتكئوا على الارض

.36 واخذ السبع خبزات والسمك وشكر وكسر واعطى تلاميذه والتلاميذ اعطوا الجمع

37 فاكل الجميع وشبعوا.ثم رفعوا ما فضل من الكسر سبعة سلال مملوءة

.38 والاكلون كانوا اربعة الاف رجل ما عدا النساء والاولاد.




انجيل مرقس 8

2 اني اشفق على الجمع لان الان لهم ثلاثة ايام يمكثون معي وليس لهم ما ياكلون

.3 وان صرفتهم الى بيوتهم صائمين يخورون في الطريق.لان قوما منهم جاءوا من بعيد

.4 فاجابه تلاميذه.من اين يستطيع احد ان يشبع هؤلاء خبزا هنا في البرية

.5 فسالهم كم عندكم من الخبز.فقالوا سبعة

.6 فامر الجمع ان يتكئوا على الارض.واخذ السبع خبزات وشكر وكسر واعطى تلاميذه ليقدموا فقدموا الى الجمع

.7 وكان معهم قليل من صغار السمك.فبارك وقال ان يقدموا هذه ايضا

.8 فاكلوا وشبعوا.ثم رفعوا فضلات الكسر سبعة سلال

.9 وكان الاكلون نحو اربعة الاف.ثم صرفهم

فهو ببركته جعل الطعام والماده تكثر وتتضاعف اكثر من الف مره




سلطانه علي الكائنات البحرية ومعجزة اكثار السمك

انجيل لوقا 5

ولما فرغ من الكلام قال لسمعان ابعد الى العمق والقوا شباككم للصيد.4

.5 فاجاب سمعان وقال له يا معلم قد تعبنا الليل كله ولم ناخذ شيئا ولكن على كلمتك القي الشبكة

.6 ولما فعلوا ذلك امسكوا سمكا كثيرا جدا فصارت شبكتهم تتخرق

.7 فاشاروا الى شركائهم الذين في السفينة الاخرى ان ياتوا ويساعدوهم.فاتوا وملاوا السفينتين حتى اخذتا في الغرق

.8 فلما راى سمعان بطرس ذلك خر عند ركبتي يسوع قائلا اخرج من سفينتي يا رب لاني رجل خاطئ.

ومره اخري بعد قيامته

انجيل يوحنا 21

6 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَلْقُوا الشَّبَكَةَ إِلَى جَانِبِ السَّفِينَةِ الأَيْمَنِ فَتَجِدُوا». فَأَلْقَوْا، وَلَمْ يَعُودُوا يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَجْذِبُوهَا مِنْ كَثْرَةِ السَّمَكِ.
7 فَقَالَ ذلِكَ التِّلْمِيذُ الَّذِي كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ لِبُطْرُسَ: «هُوَ الرَّبُّ!». فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ أَنَّهُ الرَّبُّ، اتَّزَرَ بِثَوْبِهِ، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ عُرْيَانًا، وَأَلْقَى نَفْسَهُ فِي الْبَحْرِ.
8 وَأَمَّا التَّلاَمِيذُ الآخَرُونَ فَجَاءُوا بِالسَّفِينَةِ، لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَكُونُوا بَعِيدِينَ عَنِ الأَرْضِ إِلاَّ نَحْوَ مِئَتَيْ ذِرَاعٍ، وَهُمْ يَجُرُّونَ شَبَكَةَ السَّمَكِ.
9 فَلَمَّا خَرَجُوا إِلَى الأَرْضِ نَظَرُوا جَمْرًا مَوْضُوعًا وَسَمَكًا مَوْضُوعًا عَلَيْهِ وَخُبْزًا.
10 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «قَدِّمُوا مِنَ السَّمَكِ الَّذِي أَمْسَكْتُمُ الآنَ».
11 فَصَعِدَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَجَذَبَ الشَّبَكَةَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ، مُمْتَلِئَةً سَمَكًا كَبِيرًا، مِئَةً وَثَلاَثًا وَخَمْسِينَ. وَمَعْ هذِهِ الْكَثْرَةِ لَمْ تَتَخَرَّقِ الشَّبَكَةُ.

فهو له سلطان ان يامر السمك ان يجتمع في داخل الشبكه




سلطانه علي النبات ومعجزة لعن شجرة التين

انجيل متي 21

وفي الصبح اذ كان راجعا الى المدينة جاع 18

.19 فنظر شجرة تين على الطريق وجاء اليها فلم يجد فيها شيئا الا ورقا فقط.فقال لها لا يكون منك ثمر بعد الى الابد.فيبست التينة في الحال

.20 فلما راى التلاميذ ذلك تعجبوا قائلين كيف يبست التينة في الحال




انجيل مرقس 11

وفي الغد لما خرجوا من بيت عنيا جاع.12

.13 فنظر شجرة تين من بعيد عليها ورق وجاء لعله يجد فيها شيئا فلما جاء اليها لم يجد شيئا الا ورقا.لانه لم يكن وقت التين

.14 فاجاب يسوع وقال لها لا ياكل احد منك ثمرا بعد الى الابد.وكان تلاميذه يسمعون

فهو قادر ان ييبس النبات في الحال بكلمة منه




سلطانه علي معرفة ما يوجد في داخل جوف السمك وايضا معرفة المستقبل وهذا في معجزة الاستار في فم السمكة

انجيل متي 17

24 ولما جاءوا الى كفر ناحوم تقدم الذين ياخذون الدرهمين الى بطرس وقالوا اما يوفي معلمكم الدرهمين

.25 قال بلى.فلما دخل البيت سبقه يسوع قائلا ماذا تظن يا سمعان.ممن ياخذ ملوك الارض الجباية او الجزية امن بنيهم ام من الاجانب

.26 قال له بطرس من الاجانب.قال له يسوع فاذا البنون احرار

.27 ولكن لئلا نعثرهم اذهب الى البحر والق صنارة والسمكة التي تطلع اولا خذها ومتى فتحت فاها تجد استارا فخذه واعطهم عني وعنك




ومن سلطانه علي الماده هو عبوره من الماده فهو بعد قيامته كان يدخل والابواب مغلقة

انجيل يوحنا 20

19 وَلَمَّا كَانَتْ عَشِيَّةُ ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ، وَهُوَ أَوَّلُ الأُسْبُوعِ، وَكَانَتِ الأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةً حَيْثُ كَانَ التَّلاَمِيذُ مُجْتَمِعِينَ لِسَبَبِ الْخَوْفِ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ، جَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسْطِ، وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «سَلاَمٌ لَكُمْ!»
20 وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا أَرَاهُمْ يَدَيْهِ وَجَنْبَهُ، فَفَرِحَ التَّلاَمِيذُ إِذْ رَأَوْا الرَّبَّ.
21 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا: «سَلاَمٌ لَكُمْ! كَمَا أَرْسَلَنِي الآبُ أُرْسِلُكُمْ أَنَا».
22 وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا نَفَخَ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «اقْبَلُوا الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ.
23 مَنْ غَفَرْتُمْ خَطَايَاهُ تُغْفَرُ لَهُ، وَمَنْ أَمْسَكْتُمْ خَطَايَاهُ أُمْسِكَتْ».
24 أَمَّا تُومَا، أَحَدُ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ، الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ التَّوْأَمُ، فَلَمْ يَكُنْ مَعَهُمْ حِينَ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ.
25 فَقَالَ لَهُ التَّلاَمِيذُ الآخَرُونَ: «قَدْ رَأَيْنَا الرَّبَّ!». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنْ لَمْ أُبْصِرْ فِي يَدَيْهِ أَثَرَ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعْ إِصْبِعِي فِي أَثَرِ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعْ يَدِي فِي جَنْبِهِ، لاَ أُومِنْ».
26 وَبَعْدَ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ كَانَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ أَيْضًا دَاخِلاً وَتُومَا مَعَهُمْ. فَجَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَالأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةٌ، وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسْطِ وَقَالَ: «سَلاَمٌ لَكُمْ!».
27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا: «هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ، وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي، وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِنًا».
28 أَجَابَ تُومَا وَقَالَ لَهُ: «رَبِّي وَإِلهِي!».
29 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا».




وما يثبت سلطانه علي الطبيعه ان الطبيعه نفسها لم تتحمل يوم صلبه

إنجيل متى 27:

51 وَإِذَا حِجَابُ الْهَيْكَلِ قَدِ انْشَقَّ إِلَى اثْنَيْنِ، مِنْ فَوْقُ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ. وَالأَرْضُ تَزَلْزَلَتْ، وَالصُّخُورُ تَشَقَّقَتْ،
52 وَالْقُبُورُ تَفَتَّحَتْ، وَقَامَ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَجْسَادِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ الرَّاقِدِينَ
53 وَخَرَجُوا مِنَ الْقُبُورِ بَعْدَ قِيَامَتِهِ، وَدَخَلُوا الْمَدِينَةَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ، وَظَهَرُوا لِكَثِيرِينَ.
54 وَأَمَّا قَائِدُ الْمِئَةِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ يَحْرُسُونَ يَسُوعَ فَلَمَّا رَأَوْا الزَّلْزَلَةَ وَمَا كَانَ، خَافُوا جِدًّا وَقَالُوا: «حَقًّا كَانَ هذَا ابْنَ اللهِ!».




وظلمة

إنجيل متى 27: 45


وَمِنَ السَّاعَةِ السَّادِسَةِ كَانَتْ ظُلْمَةٌ عَلَى كُلِّ الأَرْضِ إِلَى السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ.



إنجيل مرقس 15: 33


وَلَمَّا كَانَتِ السَّاعَةُ السَّادِسَةُ، كَانَتْ ظُلْمَةٌ عَلَى الأَرْضِ كُلِّهَا إِلَى السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ.



ثانيا سلطانه علي الموت




اقامة اخرين مثل ابنة يايرس بعد موتها بقليل

انجيل متي 9

18 وفيما هو يكلمهم بهذا اذا رئيس قد جاء فسجد له قائلا ان ابنتي الان ماتت.لكن تعال وضع يدك عليها فتحيا

.19 فقام يسوع وتبعه هو وتلاميذه




.23 ولما جاء يسوع الى بيت الرئيس ونظر المزمرين والجمع يضجون

24 قال لهم تنحوا.فان الصبية لم تمت لكنها نائمة.فضحكوا عليه

.25 فلما اخرج الجمع دخل وامسك بيدها.فقامت الصبية

.26 فخرج ذلك الخبر الى تلك الارض كلها




انجيل مرقس 5

ولما اجتاز يسوع في السفينة ايضا الى العبر اجتمع اليه جمع كثير.وكان عند البحر 21

.22 واذا واحد من رؤساء المجمع اسمه يايروس جاء.ولما راه خر عند قدميه

.23 وطلب اليه كثيرا قائلا ابنتي الصغيرة على اخر نسمة.ليتك تاتي وتضع يدك عليها لتشفى فتحيا

.24 فمضى معه وتبعه جمع كثير وكانوا يزحمونه




35 وبينما هو يتكلم جاءوا من دار رئيس المجمع قائلين ابنتك ماتت.لماذا تتعب المعلم بعد

.36 فسمع يسوع لوقته الكلمة التي قيلت فقال لرئيس المجمع لا تخف.امن فقط

.37 ولم يدع احد يتبعه الا بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا اخا يعقوب

.38 فجاء الى بيت رئيس المجمع وراى ضجيجا.يبكون ويولولون كثيرا

.39 فدخل وقال لهم لماذا تضجون وتبكون.لم تمت الصبية لكنها نائمة

.40 فضحكوا عليه.اما هو فاخرج الجميع واخذ ابا الصبية وامها والذين معه ودخل حيث كانت الصبية مضطجعة

.41 وامسك بيد الصبية وقال لها طليثا قومي.الذي تفسيره يا صبية لك اقول قومي

.42 وللوقت قامت الصبية ومشت.لانها كانت ابنة اثنتي عشر سنة.فبهتوا بهتا عظيما

.43 فاوصاهم كثيرا ان لا يعلم احد بذلك.وقال ان تعطى لتاكل




انجيل لوقا 8

ولما رجع يسوع قبله الجمع لانهم كانوا جميعهم ينتظرونه 40

.41 واذا رجل اسمه يايروس قد جاء.وكان رئيس المجمع.فوقع عند قدمي يسوع وطلب اليه ان يدخل بيته

.42 لانه كان له بنت وحيدة لها نحو اثنتي عشرة سنة وكانت في حال الموت.ففيما هو منطلق زحمته الجموع




وبينما هو يتكلم جاء واحد من دار رئيس المجمع قائلا له قد ماتت ابنتك.لا تتعب المعلم 49

.50 فسمع يسوع واجابه قائلا لا تخف.امن فقط فهي تشفى

.51 فلما جاء الى البيت لم يدع احدا يدخل الا بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا وابا الصبيه وامها

.52 وكان الجميع يبكون عليها ويلطمون.فقال لا تبكوا.لم تمت لكنها نائمة

.53 فضحكوا عليه عارفين انها ماتت.54 فاخرج الجمع خارجا وامسك بيدها ونادى قائلا يا صبية قومي

.55 فرجعت روحها وقامت في الحال.فامر ان تعطى لتاكل

.56 فبهت والداها.فاوصاهما ان لا يقولا لاحد عما كان




معجزة اقامة ابن ارملة نايين بعد ان كان خرج في نعش اي مات منذ عدة ساعات

انجيل لوقا 7

11 وفي اليوم التالي ذهب الى مدينة تدعى نايين وذهب معه كثيرون من تلاميذه وجمع

كثير

.12 فلما اقترب الى باب المدينة اذا ميت محمول ابن وحيد لامه وهي ارملة ومعها جمع كثير من المدينة

.13 فلما راها الرب تحنن عليها وقال لها لا تبكي

.14 ثم تقدم ولمس النعش فوقف الحاملون.فقال ايها الشاب لك اقول قم

.15 فجلس الميت وابتدا يتكلم فدفعه الى امه

. 16 فاخذ الجميع خوف ومجدوا الله قائلين قد قام فينا نبي عظيم وافتقد الله شعبه

. 17 وخرج هذا الخبر عنه في كل اليهودية وفي جميع الكورة المحيطة




معجزة اقامة اليعازر بعد ان مات باربع ايام وانتن

انجيل يوحنا 11

17 فلما اتى يسوع وجد انه قد صار له اربعة ايام في القبر

.18 وكانت بيت عنيا قريبة من اورشليم نحو خمس عشرة غلوة

.19 وكان كثيرون من اليهود قد جاءوا الى مرثا ومريم ليعزوهما عن اخيهما

.20 فلما سمعت مرثا ان يسوع ات لاقته.واما مريم فاستمرت جالسة في البيت

.21 فقالت مرثا ليسوع يا سيد لو كنت ههنا لم يمت اخي

.22 لكني الان ايضا اعلم ان كل ما تطلب من الله يعطيك الله اياه

.23 قال لها يسوع سيقوم اخوك

.24 قالت له مرثا انا اعلم انه سيقوم في القيامة في اليوم الاخير

.25 قال لها يسوع انا هو القيامة والحياة.من امن بي ولو مات فسيحيا

.26 وكل من كان حيا وامن بي فلن يموت الى الابد.اتؤمنين بهذا

.27 قالت له نعم يا سيد.انا قد امنت انك انت المسيح ابن الله الاتي الى العالم

28 ولما قالت هذا مضت ودعت مريم اختها سرا قائلة المعلم قد حضر وهو يدعوك

.29 اما تلك فلما سمعت قامت سريعا وجاءت اليه

.30 ولم يكن يسوع قد جاء الى القرية بل كان في المكان الذي لاقته فيه مرثا

.31 ثم ان اليهود الذين كانوا معها في البيت يعزونها لما راوا مريم قامت عاجلا وخرجت تبعوها قائلين انها تذهب الى القبر لتبكي هناك

.32 فمريم لما اتت الى حيث كان يسوع وراته خرت عند رجليه قائلة له يا سيد لو كنت ههنا لم يمت اخي

.33 فلما راها يسوع تبكي واليهود الذين جاءوا معها يبكون انزعج بالروح واضطرب

34 وقال اين وضعتموه.قالوا له يا سيد تعال وانظر

.35 بكى يسوع.36 فقال اليهود انظروا كيف كان يحبه

.37 وقال بعض منهم الم يقدر هذا الذي فتح عيني الاعمى ان يجعل هذا ايضا لا يموت

38 فانزعج يسوع ايضا في نفسه وجاء الى القبر.وكان مغارة وقد وضع عليه حجر

.39 قال يسوع ارفعوا الحجر.قالت له مرثا اخت الميت يا سيد قد انتن لان له اربعة ايام

.40 قال لها يسوع الم اقل لك ان امنت ترين مجد الله

.41 فرفعوا الحجر حيث كان الميت موضوعا ورفع يسوع عينيه الى فوق وقال ايها الاب اشكرك لانك سمعت لي

.42 وانا علمت انك في كل حين تسمع لي.ولكن لاجل هذا الجمع الواقف قلت.ليؤمنوا انك ارسلتني

.43 ولما قال هذا صرخ بصوت عظيم لعازر هلم خارجا

.44 فخرج الميت ويداه ورجلاه مربوطات باقمطة ووجهه ملفوف بمنديل.فقال لهم يسوع حلوه ودعوه يذهب




وهذا يوضح سلطان الرب يسوع المسيح علي الموت

وهو اعلن ذلك بوضوح فهو القيامة والحياة

انجيل يوحنا 5

5: 21 لانه كما ان الاب يقيم الاموات و يحيي كذلك الابن ايضا يحيي من يشاء




إنجيل يوحنا 11: 25


قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا،



إنجيل يوحنا 14: 6


قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.



إنجيل يوحنا 6: 54


مَنْ يَأْكُلُ جَسَدِي وَيَشْرَبُ دَمِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ، وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ،



إنجيل يوحنا 4: 14


وَلكِنْ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ أَنَا فَلَنْ يَعْطَشَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، بَلِ الْمَاءُ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ يَصِيرُ فِيهِ يَنْبُوعَ مَاءٍ يَنْبَعُ إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ».



إنجيل يوحنا 10: 28


وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً، وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي.



واعلن انه مفتاح الموت

سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 1: 18


وَالْحَيُّ. وَكُنْتُ مَيْتًا، وَهَا أَنَا حَيٌّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ! آمِينَ. وَلِي مَفَاتِيحُ الْهَاوِيَةِ وَالْمَوْتِ.



وهو اكد ذلك في العهد القديم

سفر التثنية 32: 39


اُنْظُرُوا الآنَ! أَنَا أَنَا هُوَ وَلَيْسَ إِلهٌ مَعِي. أَنَا أُمِيتُ وَأُحْيِي. سَحَقْتُ، وَإِنِّي أَشْفِي، وَلَيْسَ مِنْ يَدِي مُخَلِّصٌ.



سفر المزامير 68: 20


اَللهُ لَنَا إِلهُ خَلاَصٍ، وَعِنْدَ الرَّبِّ السَّيِّدِ لِلْمَوْتِ مَخَارِجُ.



سفر صموئيل الأول 2: 6


الرَّبُّ يُمِيتُ وَيُحْيِي. يُهْبِطُ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ وَيُصْعِدُ.



وليس هذا فقط ولكن بالطبع سلطانه علي الموت فهو قام بنفسه من الموت

إنجيل يوحنا 10

17 لِهذَا يُحِبُّنِي الآبُ، لأَنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي لآخُذَهَا أَيْضًا.
18 لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي، بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضًا. هذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي».




ثالثا سلطانه علي الارواح الشريره والشيطان




الشياطين تخضع له

انجيل متي 8

28 ولما جاء الى العبر الى كورة الجرجسيين استقبله مجنونان خارجان من القبور هائجان جدا

حتى لم يكن احد يقدر ان يجتاز من تلك الطريق

.29 واذا هما قد صرخا قائلين ما لنا ولك يا يسوع ابن الله.اجئت الى هنا قبل الوقت لتعذبنا

.30 وكان بعيدا منهم قطيع خنازير كثيرة ترعى

.31 فالشياطين طلبوا اليه قائلين ان كنت تخرجنا فاذن لنا ان نذهب الى قطيع الخنازير

.32 فقال لهم امضوا.فخرجوا ومضوا الى قطيع الخنازير.واذا قطيع الخنازير كله قد اندفع من على الجرف الى البحر ومات في المياه.




انجيل مرقس 5

1 وجاءوا الى عبر البحر الى كورة الجدريين

.2 ولما خرج من السفينة للوقت استقبله من القبور انسان به روح نجس

3 كان مسكنه في القبور ولم يقدر احد ان يربطه ولا بسلاسل

.4 لانه قد ربط كثيرا بقيود وسلاسل فقطع السلاسل وكسر القيود.فلم يقدر احد ان يذله

.5 وكان دائما ليلا ونهارا في الجبال وفي القبور يصيح ويجرح نفسه بالحجارة

.6 فلما راى يسوع من بعيد ركض وسجد له

7 وصرخ بصوت عظيم وقال ما لي ولك يا يسوع ابن الله العلي.استحلفك بالله ان لا تعذبني

.8 لانه قال له اخرج من الانسان يا ايها الروح النجس

.9 وساله ما اسمك.فاجاب قائلا اسمي لجيون لاننا كثيرون

.10 وطلب اليه كثيرا ان لا يرسلهم الى خارج الكورة

.11 وكان هناك عند الجبال قطيع كبير من الخنازير يرعى

.12 فطلب اليه كل الشياطين قائلين ارسلنا الى الخنازير لندخل فيها

.13 فاذن لهم يسوع للوقت.فخرجت الارواح النجسة ودخلت في الخنازير.فاندفع القطيع من على الجرف الى البحر.وكان نحو الفين.فاختنق في البحر.




انجيل لوقا 8

26 وساروا الى كورة الجدريين التي هي مقابل الجليل

.27 ولما خرج الى الارض استقبله رجل من المدينة كان فيه شياطين منذ زمان طويل وكان لا يلبس ثوبا ولا يقيم في بيت بل في القبور

.28 فلما راى يسوع صرخ وخر له وقال بصوت عظيم ما لي ولك يا يسوع ابن الله العلي.اطلب منك ان لا تعذبني

.29 لانه امر الروح النجس ان يخرج من الانسان.لانه منذ زمان كثير كان يخطفه.وقد ربط بسلاسل وقيود محروسا.وكان يقطع الربط ويساق من الشيطان الى البراري

.30 فساله يسوع قائلا ما اسمك.فقال لجئون.لان شياطين كثيرة دخلت فيه

.31 وطلب اليه ان لا يامرهم بالذهاب الى الهاوية

.32 وكان هناك قطيع خنازير كثيرة ترعى في الجبل.فطلبوا اليه ان ياذن لهم بالدخول فيها.فاذن لهم

.33 فخرجت الشياطين من الانسان ودخلت في الخنازير.فاندفع القطيع من على الجرف الى البحيرة واختنق.

فالشياطين تخضع لسلطانه




معجزة اخراج الشيطان من الاخرس المجنون

انجيل متي 9

32 وفيما هما خارجان اذا انسان اخرس مجنون قدموه اليه

33 فلما اخرج الشيطان تكلم الاخرس.فتعجب الجموع قائلين لم يظهر قط مثل هذا في اسرائيل.




اخراج الروح الشرير من الطفل

انجيل متي 17

14 ولما جاءوا الى الجمع تقدم اليه رجل جاثيا له

15 وقائلا يا سيد ارحم ابني فانه يصرع ويتالم شديدا.ويقع كثيرا في النار وكثيرا في الماء

.16 واحضرته الى تلاميذك فلم يقدروا ان يشفوه

.17 فاجاب يسوع وقال ايها الجيل غير المؤمن الملتوي.الى متى اكون معكم.الى متى احتملكم.قدموه الي ههنا

18 فانتهره يسوع فخرج منه الشيطان فشفي الغلام من تلك الساعة.




انجيل مرقس 9

17 فاجاب واحد من الجمع وقال يا معلم قد قدمت اليك ابني به روح اخرس

.18 وحيثما ادركه يمزقه فيزبد ويصر باسنانه وييبس.فقلت لتلاميذك ان يخرجوه فلم يقدروا

.19 فاجاب وقال لهم ايها الجيل غير المؤمن الى متى اكون معكم.الى متى احتملكم

قدموه الي

.20 فقدموه اليه.فلما راه للوقت صرعه الروح فوقع على الارض يتمرغ ويزبد

.21 فسال اباه كم من الزمان منذ اصابه هذا.فقال منذ صباه

.22 وكثيرا ما القاه في النار وفي الماء ليهلكه.لكن ان كنت تستطيع شيئا فتحنن علينا واعنا

.23 فقال له يسوع ان كنت تستطيع ان تؤمن.كل شيء مستطاع للمؤمن

.24 فللوقت صرخ ابو الولد بدموع وقال اؤمن يا سيد فاعن عدم ايماني

.25 فلما راى يسوع ان الجمع يتراكضون انتهر الروح النجس قائلا له ايها الروح الاخرس الاصم انا امرك.اخرج منه ولا تدخله ايضا

.26 فصرخ وصرعه شديدا وخرج.فصار كميت حتى قال كثيرون انه مات

27 فامسكه يسوع بيده واقامه فقام.




انجيل لوقا 9

واذا رجل من الجمع صرخ قائلا يا معلم اطلب اليك.انظر الى ابني.فانه وحيد لي.38

.39 وها روح ياخذه فيصرخ بغتة فيصرعه مزبدا وبالجهد يفارقه مرضضا اياه

.40 وطلبت الى تلاميذك ان يخرجوه فلم يقدروا

.41 فاجاب يسوع وقال ايها الجيل غير المؤمن والملتوي.الى متى اكون معكم واحتملكم.قدم ابنك الى هنا

.42 وبينما هو ات مزقه الشيطان وصرعه.فانتهر يسوع الروح النجس وشفى الصبي وسلمه الى ابيه.

فبهت الجميع من عظمة الله واذ كان الجميع يتعجبون من كل ما فعل يسوع قال لتلاميذه43




اخراج الروح النجس

انجيل مرقس 1

وكان في مجمعهم رجل به روح نجس.فصرخ.23

24 قائلا اه ما لنا ولك يا يسوع الناصري.اتيت لتهلكنا.انا اعرفك من انت قدوس الله

.25 فانتهره يسوع قائلا اخرس واخرج منه

.26 فصرعه الروح النجس وصاح بصوت عظيم وخرج منه

.27 فتحيروا كلهم حتى سال بعضهم بعضا قائلين ما هذا.ما هو هذا التعليم الجديد.لانه بسلطان يامر حتى الارواح النجسة فتطيعه

.28 فخرج خبره للوقت في كل الكورة المحيطة بالجليل

‎

انجيل لوقا 4

33 وكان في المجمع رجل به روح شيطان نجس فصرخ بصوت عظيم

34 قائلا اه ما لنا ولك يا يسوع الناصري.اتيت لتهلكنا.انا اعرفك من انت قدوس الله

.35 فانتهره يسوع قائلا اخرس واخرج منه فصرعه الشيطان في الوسط وخرج منه ولم يضره شيئا

.36 فوقعت دهشة على الجميع وكانوا يخاطبون بعضهم بعضا قائلين ما هذه الكلمة.لانه بسلطان وقوة يامر الارواح النجسة فتخرج

.37 وخرج صيت عنه الى كل موضع في الكورة المحيطة




معجزة اخراج الشيطان من اخرس واعمي

انجيل متي 12

22 حينئذ احضر اليه مجنون اعمى واخرس.فشفاه حتى ان الاعمى الاخرس تكلم وابصر

.23 فبهت كل الجموع وقالوا العل هذا هو ابن داود.




انجيل لوقا 11

وكان يخرج شيطانا وكان ذلك اخرس.فلما اخرج الشيطان تكلم الاخرس.فتعجب الجموع. 14




بل اعطي سلطان للتلاميذ ان تخرج الشياطين باسمه

إنجيل لوقا 10: 17


فَرَجَعَ السَّبْعُونَ بِفَرَحٍ قَائِلِينَ: «يَارَبُّ، حَتَّى الشَّيَاطِينُ تَخْضَعُ لَنَا بِاسْمِكَ!».



وهو يعطي لم يؤمن به ان يخرج الشياطين

إنجيل مرقس 16: 17


وَهذِهِ الآيَاتُ تَتْبَعُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ: يُخْرِجُونَ الشَّيَاطِينَ بِاسْمِي، وَيَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ جَدِيدَةٍ.
وهذا هو الفرق بين الرب والبشر في إخراج الشياطين: هو يخرجهم بأمره، وهم لا يخرجون بأمرهم، إنما بسلطانه هو.




رابعا معجزاته الكثيره جدا بسلطانه




معجزات تطهير وشفاء الابرص

انجيل متي 8

ولما نزل من الجبل تبعته جموع كثيرة 1

.2 واذا ابرص قد جاء وسجد له قائلا يا سيد ان اردت تقدر ان تطهرني

.3 فمد يسوع يده ولمسه قائلا اريد فاطهر.وللوقت طهر برصه

.4 فقال له يسوع انظر ان لا تقول لاحد.بل اذهب ار نفسك للكاهن وقدم القربان الذي امر به موسى شهادة لهم




وايضا انجيل مرقس 1: 40-45

وايضا انجيل لوقا 5: 12-16




شفاء خادم قائد المئة

انجيل متي 8

5 ولما دخل يسوع كفرناحوم جاء اليه قائد مئة يطلب اليه6

ويقول يا سيد غلامي مطروح في البيت مفلوجا متعذبا جدا

.7 فقال له يسوع انا اتي واشفيه

.8 فاجاب قائد المئة وقال يا سيد لست مستحقا ان تدخل تحت سقفي.لكن قل كلمة فقط فيبرا غلامي

.9 لاني انا ايضا انسان تحت سلطان.لي جند تحت يدي.اقول لهذا اذهب فيذهب ولاخر ائت فياتي ولعبدي افعل هذا فيفعل

.10 فلما سمع يسوع تعجب وقال للذين يتبعون.الحق اقول لكم لم اجد ولا في اسرائيل ايمانا بمقدار هذا

.11 واقول لكم ان كثيرين سياتون من المشارق والمغارب ويتكئون مع ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب في ملكوت السموات

.12 واما بنو الملكوت فيطرحون الى الظلمة الخارجية.هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الاسنان

.13 ثم قال يسوع لقائد المئة اذهب وكما امنت ليكن لك.فبرا غلامه في تلك الساعة




وايضا لوقا 7: 1-17




شفاء حماة بطرس

انجيل متي 8

14 ولما جاء يسوع الى بيت بطرس راى حماته مطروحة ومحمومة

.15 فلمس يدها فتركتها الحمى.فقامت وخدمتهم




وايضا مرقس 1: 30-31

وايضا لوقا 4: 38-39




شفاء المرضي والمجانين الكثيرين

انجيل متي 8

.16 ولما صار المساء قدموا اليه مجانين كثيرين.فاخرج الارواح بكلمة وجميع المرضى شفاهم

.17 لكي يتم ما قيل باشعياء النبي القائل هو اخذ اسقامنا وحمل امراضنا




وايضا مرقس 1: 32-34

وايضا لوقا 4: 40-41




شفاء المفلوج

انجيل متي 9

.2 واذا مفلوج يقدمونه اليه مطروحا على فراش.فلما راى يسوع ايمانهم قال للمفلوج ثق يا بني.مغفورة لك خطاياك

.3 واذا قوم من الكتبة قد قالوا في انفسهم هذا يجدف

.4 فعلم يسوع افكارهم فقال لماذا تفكرون بالشر في قلوبكم

.5 ايما ايسر ان يقال مغفورة لك خطاياك.ام ان يقال قم وامش

.6 ولكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا.حينئذ قال للمفلوج.قم احمل فراشك واذهب الى بيتك

.7 فقام ومضى الى بيته

.8 فلما راى الجموع تعجبوا ومجدوا الله الذي اعطى الناس سلطانا مثل هذا




وايضا مرقس 2: 3-12

وايضا لوقا 5: 18-26




شفاء نازفة الدم

انجيل متي 9

.20 واذا امراة نازفة دم منذ اثنتي عشرة سنة قد جاءت من ورائه ومست هدب ثوبه

.21 لانها قالت في نفسها ان مسست ثوبه فقط شفيت

. 22 فالتفت يسوع وابصرها فقال ثقي يا ابنة.ايمانك قد شفاك فشفيت المراة من تلك الساعة.




وايضا مرقس 5: 25-34

وايضا لوقا 8: 43-48




شفاء الاعميين

انجيل متي 9

27 وفيما يسوع مجتاز من هناك تبعه اعميان يصرخان ويقولان ارحمنا يا ابن داود

.28 ولما جاء الى البيت تقدم اليه الاعميان.فقال لهما يسوع اتؤمنان اني اقدر ان افعل هذا.قالا له نعم يا سيد

.29 حينئذ لمس اعينهما قائلا بحسب ايمانكما ليكن لكما

.30 فانفتحت اعينهما.فانتهرهما يسوع قائلا انظرا لا يعلم احد

.31 ولكنهما خرجا واشاعاه في تلك الارض كلها




شفاء انسان يده يابسة

انجيل متي 12

9 ثم انصرف من هناك وجاء الى مجمعهم

.10 واذا انسان يده يابسة.فسالوه قائلين هل يحل الابراء في السبوت.لكي يشتكوا عليه

.11 فقال لهم اي انسان منكم يكون له خروف واحد فان سقط هذا في السبت في حفرة افما يمسكه ويقيمه

.12 فالانسان كم هو افضل من الخروف.اذا يحل فعل الخير في السبوت

.13 ثم قال للانسان مد يدك.فمدها.فعادت صحيحة كالاخرى




وايضا مرقس 3: 1-6

وايضا لوقا 6: 6-11




شفاء ابنة المراه الكنعانية

انجيل متي 15

21 ثم خرج يسوع من هناك وانصرف الى نواحي صور وصيدا

.22 واذا امراة كنعانية خارجة من تلك التخوم صرخت اليه قائلة ارحمني يا سيد يا ابن داود.ابنتي مجنونة جدا

.23 فلم يجبها بكلمة.فتقدم تلاميذه وطلبوا اليه قائلين اصرفها لانها تصيح وراءنا

.24 فاجاب وقال لم ارسل الا الى خراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة

.25 فاتت وسجدت له قائلة يا سيد اعني

.26 فاجاب وقال ليس حسنا ان يؤخذ خبز البنين ويطرح للكلاب

.27 فقالت نعم يا سيد.والكلاب ايضا تاكل من الفتات الذي يسقط من مائدة اربابها

.28 حينئذ اجاب يسوع وقال لها يا امراة عظيم ايمانك.ليكن لك كما تريدين.فشفيت ابنتها من تلك الساعة




وايضا مرقس 7: 24-30




شفاء الكثيرين من الجليل

انجيل متي 15

29 ثم انتقل يسوع من هناك وجاء الى جانب بحر الجليل.وصعد الى الجبل وجلس هناك

.30 فجاء اليه جموع كثيرة معهم عرج وعمي وخرس وشل واخرون كثيرون.وطرحوهم عند قدمي يسوع.فشفاهم

31 حتى تعجب الجموع اذ راوا الخرس يتكلمون والشل يصحون والعرج يمشون والعمي يبصرون.ومجدوا اله اسرائيل




شفاء أعميان

انجيل متي 20

29 وفيما هم خارجون من اريحا تبعه جمع كثير

.30 واذا اعميان جالسان على الطريق.فلما سمعا ان يسوع مجتاز صرخا قائلين ارحمنا يا سيد يا ابن داود

.31 فانتهرهما الجمع ليسكتا فكانا يصرخان اكثر قائلين ارحمنا يا سيد يا ابن داود

.32 فوقف يسوع وناداهما وقال ماذا تريدان ان افعل بكما

.33 قالا له يا سيد ان تنفتح اعيننا

.34 فتحنن يسوع ولمس اعينهما فللوقت ابصرت اعينهما فتبعاه




وانجيل مرقس 10: 46-52

وانجيل لوقا 18: 35-43




شفاء اصم واخرس

انجيل مرقس 7

31 ثم خرج ايضا من تخوم صور وصيدا وجاء الى بحر الجليل في وسط حدود المدن العشر

.32 وجاءوا اليه باصم اعقد وطلبوا اليه ان يضع يده عليه

.33 فاخذه من بين الجمع على ناحية ووضع اصابعه في اذنيه وتفل ولمس لسانه

.34 ورفع نظره نحو السماء وان وقال له افثا.اي انفتح

.35 وللوقت انفتحت اذناه وانحل رباط لسانه وتكلم مستقيما

.36 فاوصاهم ان لا يقولوا لاحد.ولكن على قدر ما اوصاهم كانوا ينادون اكثر كثيرا

.37 وبهتوا الى الغاية قائلين انه عمل كل شيء حسنا.جعل الصم يسمعون والخرس يتكلمون




شفاء اعمي بيت صيدا

انجيل مرقس 8

22 وجاء الى بيت صيدا.فقدموا اليه اعمى وطلبوا اليه ان يلمسه

.23 فاخذ بيد الاعمى واخرجه الى خارج القرية وتفل في عينيه ووضع يديه عليه وساله هل ابصر شيئا

.24 فتطلع وقال ابصر الناس كاشجار يمشون

.25 ثم وضع يديه ايضا على عينيه وجعله يتطلع فعاد صحيحا وابصر كل انسان جليا

.26 فارسله الى بيته قائلا لا تدخل القرية ولا تقل لاحد في القرية




شفاء المرأة التي بها روح ضعف

انجيل لوقا 13

10 وكان يعلم في احد المجامع في السبت

.11 واذا امراة كان بها روح ضعف ثماني عشرة سنة وكانت منحنية ولم تقدر ان تنتصب البتة

.12 فلما راها يسوع دعاها وقال لها يا امراة انك محلولة من ضعفك

.13 ووضع عليها يديه ففي الحال استقامت ومجدت الله.




شفاء المستسق

انجيل لوقا 14

1 واذ جاء الى بيت احد رؤساء الفريسيين في السبت لياكل خبزا كانوا يراقبونه

.2 واذا انسان مستسق كان قدامه

.3 فاجاب يسوع وكلم الناموسيين والفريسيين قائلا هل يحل الابراء في السبت

.4 فسكتوا.فامسكه وابراه واطلقه.




شفاء عشر رجال برص

انجيل لوقا 17

11 وفي ذهابه الى اورشليم اجتاز في وسط السامرة والجليل

.12 وفيما هو داخل الى قرية استقبله عشرة رجال برص فوقفوا من بعيد

.13 ورفعوا صوتا قائلين يا يسوع يا معلم ارحمنا

.14 فنظر وقال لهم اذهبوا واروا انفسكم للكهنة.وفيما هم منطلقون طهروا

.15 فواحد منهم لما راى انه شفي رجع يمجد الله بصوت عظيم

.16 وخر على وجهه عند رجليه شاكرا له.وكان سامريا

.17 فاجاب يسوع وقال اليس العشرة قد طهروا.فاين التسعة

.18 الم يوجد من يرجع ليعطي مجدا لله غير هذا الغريب الجنس

.19 ثم قال له قم وامض.ايمانك خلصك




شفاء عبد رئيس الكهنة

انجيل لوقا 22

.49 فلما راى الذين حوله ما يكون قالوا يا رب انضرب بالسيف

.50 وضرب واحد منهم عبد رئيس الكهنة فقطع اذنه اليمنى

.51 فاجاب يسوع وقال دعوا الى هذا.ولمس اذنه وابراها




شفاء ابن خادم الملك

انجيل يوحنا 4

.46 فجاء يسوع ايضا الى قانا الجليل حيث صنع الماء خمرا.وكان خادم للملك ابنه مريض في كفرناحوم

.47 هذا اذ سمع ان يسوع قد جاء من اليهودية الى الجليل انطلق اليه وساله ان ينزل ويشفي ابنه لانه كان مشرفا على الموت

.48 فقال له يسوع لا تؤمنون ان لم تروا ايات وعجائب

.49 قال له خادم الملك يا سيد انزل قبل ان يموت ابني

.50 قال له يسوع اذهب.ابنك حي.فامن الرجل بالكلمة التي قالها له يسوع وذهب

.51 وفيما هو نازل استقبله عبيده واخبروه قائلين ان ابنك حي

.52 فاستخبرهم عن الساعة التي فيها اخذ يتعافى فقالوا له امس في الساعة السابعة تركته الحمى

.53 ففهم الاب انه في تلك الساعة التي قال له فيها يسوع ان ابنك حي.فامن هو وبيته كله.




شفاء مفلوج بيت حسدا

انجيل يوحنا 5

1 وبعد هذا كان عيد لليهود فصعد يسوع الى اورشليم

.2 وفي اورشليم عند باب الضان بركة يقال لها بالعبرانية بيت حسدا لها خمسة اروقة

.3 في هذه كان مضطجعا جمهور كثير من مرضى وعمي وعرج وعسم يتوقعون تحريك الماء

.4 لان ملاكا كان ينزل احيانا في البركة ويحرك الماء.فمن نزل اولا بعد تحريك الماء كان يبرا من اي مرض اعتراه

.5 وكان هناك انسان به مرض منذ ثمان وثلاثين سنة

.6 هذا راه يسوع مضطجعا وعلم ان له زمانا كثيرا فقال له اتريد ان تبرا

.7 اجابه المريض يا سيد ليس لي انسان يلقيني في البركة متى تحرك الماء.بل بينما انا ات ينزل قدامي اخر

.8 قال له يسوع قم.احمل سريرك وامش

.9 فحالا برئ الانسان وحمل سريره ومشى.وكان في ذلك اليوم سبت




شفاء اعمي منذ ولادته

انجيل يوحنا 9

1 وفيما هو مجتاز راى انسانا اعمى منذ ولادته

.2 فساله تلاميذه قائلين يا معلم من اخطا هذا ام ابواه حتى ولد اعمى

.3 اجاب يسوع لا هذا اخطا ولا ابواه لكن لتظهر اعمال الله فيه

.4 ينبغي ان اعمل اعمال الذي ارسلني ما دام نهار.ياتي ليل حين لا يستطيع احد ان يعمل

.5 ما دمت في العالم فانا نور العالم

6 قال هذا وتفل على الارض وصنع من التفل طينا وطلى بالطين عيني الاعمى

.7 وقال له اذهب اغتسل في بركة سلوام.الذي تفسيره مرسل.فمضى واغتسل واتى بصيرا

8 فالجيران والذين كانوا يرونه قبلا انه كان اعمى قالوا اليس هذا هو الذي كان يجلس ويستعطي

.9 اخرون قالوا هذا هو.واخرون انه يشبهه.واما هو فقال اني انا هو

.10 فقالوا له كيف انفتحت عيناك

.11 اجاب ذاك وقال.انسان يقال له يسوع صنع طينا وطلى عيني وقال لي اذهب الى بركة سلوام واغتسل.فمضيت واغتسلت فابصرت.




وهو لم يكن يشفي مرضي فقط بل اعطي سلطان لتلاميذه ان يصنعوا هذا

انجيل لوقا 9

1 وَدَعَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ، وَأَعْطَاهُمْ قُوَّةً وَسُلْطَانًا عَلَى جَمِيعِ الشَّيَاطِينِ وَشِفَاءِ أَمْرَاضٍ،
2 وَأَرْسَلَهُمْ لِيَكْرِزُوا بِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ وَيَشْفُوا الْمَرْضَى.




إنجيل لوقا 10: 1


وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ عَيَّنَ الرَّبُّ سَبْعِينَ آخَرِينَ أَيْضًا، وَأَرْسَلَهُمُ اثْنَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ أَمَامَ وَجْهِهِ إِلَى كُلِّ مَدِينَةٍ وَمَوْضِعٍ حَيْثُ كَانَ هُوَ مُزْمِعًا أَنْ يَأْتِيَ



إنجيل لوقا 10: 17


فَرَجَعَ السَّبْعُونَ بِفَرَحٍ قَائِلِينَ: «يَارَبُّ، حَتَّى الشَّيَاطِينُ تَخْضَعُ لَنَا بِاسْمِكَ!».



فهو صاحب سلطان وايضع يعطي الرسل والانبياء السلطان

وهذا السلطان والقدره والصفات تثبت لاهوت المسيح بطريقه قاطعه وهي قدرات الله وحده

وحتي لو حاول البعض التشكيك في هذا الامر بادعاء ان البعض من انبياء العهد القديم شفوا مرضي واقاموا موتي وصنعوا بعض المعجزات فهم صنعوها بسلطان من الرب بعد صلاه ولجاجه طويله ولكن الرب بكلمته صنع هذه المعجزات

ولا يوجد نبي واحد اعطي سلطان لتلاميذه ان يخرجوا شياطين ويصنعوا معجزات باسمه ولكن المسيح اعطي سلطان

هذا وكما عرضت بعض المعجزات والقوات لم يصنع مثلها بشر ووضح العهد القديم انه شيئ مميز لرب الجنود نفسه

ومن يرفض فليرفض ولكنه يرفض الحياه الابديه




والمجد لله دائما


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 أغسطس 2012)

كيف يقول يوحنا ان المسيح هو الابن الوحيد رغم انه في نفس الاصحاح يقول اولاد الله ؟ يوحنا 1: 12 و يوحنا 1: 18



Holy_bible_1



الشبهة



يصف يوحنا المسيح في يوحنا 1: 18 بانه الابن الوحيد رغم انه قبل ذلك باعداد قليله في يوحنا 1: 12 يقول اولاد الله . فان كنا اولاد الله فكيف يقول علي المسيح انه ابن الله الوحيد ؟



الرد



هناك فرق بين لقب المسيح الابن الوحيد اي ابن بالطبيعه وبين لقبنا كابناء الله من خلال التبني بالمسيح

ويوحنا الحبيب كرر لقب الابن الوحيد علي المسيح عدة مرات

إنجيل يوحنا 3: 16


لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.


إنجيل يوحنا 3: 18


اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ، وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللهِ الْوَحِيدِ.


رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 4: 9


بِهذَا أُظْهِرَتْ مَحَبَّةُ اللهِ فِينَا: أَنَّ اللهَ قَدْ أَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِكَيْ نَحْيَا بِهِ.


ما هو معني الابن الوحيد ؟

اليوناني يقول مونوجنيس ايوس

مونو تعني وحيد جينيس اي جنس فهو الوحيد في جنسه

قاموس سترونج

G3439
μονογενής
monogenēs
mon-og-en-ace
From G3441 and G1096; only born, that is, sole: - only (begotten, child).


قاموس ثيلور

G3439
μονογενής
monogenēs
Thayer Definition:
1) single of its kind, only
1a) used of only sons or daughters (viewed in relation to their parents)
1b) used of Christ, denotes the only begotten son of God


وتعني انه متفرد في نوعه تستخدم ايحانا بمعني ابن وحيد لابوه وتستخدم بمعني ان نوعه متفرد

وفي حالة السيد المسيح تعني انه نوع متفرد فهو ابن وحيد لله بمعني اخر انه اقنوم من الجوهر لذلك نقول مولود من الاب قبل كل الدهور

ولذلك لدقة هذا العدد عندما يقول

18 اَللَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ.

الله لم يره احد يشرح طبيعة الله اللاهوتية

وتعبير الابن الوحيد يوضح لاهوته

وكلمة في حضن الاب يؤكد ميلاده الازلي وهو خبر يوضح تجسده فالمسيح هو الله وهو ايضا اقنوم الابن لان الله غير منقسم

فالمسيح ابن بالطبيعه وهو بلا بداية وهو الخالق

الانسان ابن بالتبني وهو له بداية وهو مخلوق

ولكن لماذا كتبها بهذه الطريقه القديس يوحنا ؟

لانه يشرح الفرق الوظيفي بين الله الذي لم يري جوهره احد والابن الذي هو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره الذي هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ( لهذا البعض يخطئ ويقول كيف الله لم يره احد )

والله يمثل اقنوم الوجود للجوهر لذلك نقول الابن في حضن الاب وليس الله في حضن الاب ولكن ممكن ان يقال الله الابن في حضن الاب



ولهذا قال القديس اغناطيوس تلميذ القديس يوحنا

If any one says there is one God, and also confesses Christ Jesus, but thinks the Lord to be a mere man, and not the only-begotten931931    John i. 18. God, and Wisdom, and the Word of God, and deems Him to consist merely of a soul and body, such an one is a serpent, that preaches deceit and error for the destruction of men.

فيشرح ويقول

لو قال اي احد هناك اله واحد ويعترف بيسوع المسيح ولكن يفكر في الرب انه مجرد انسان وليس الله والحكمه وكلمة الله الوحيد ويعتقد انه روح وجسد فحسب هذا خطأ

فيوضح

هو الله الوحيد هو المسيح يسوع وهو الاله المولود وهو الحكمة وهو كلمة الله



ولهذا قال البعض من الاباء

ان المسيح هوس ثيؤس اي انه الله الابن الوحيد مثل

μονογενὴς υἱὸς θεοῦ] itq (copsa? Θεὸς)

Irenaeuslat(1/3) Ambrose1/11(vid)



فالمسيح مميز بالطبع عنا لانه هو بنوة بالطبيعه فهو

انجيل يوحنا 1

1: 1 في البدء كان الكلمة و الكلمة كان عند الله و كان الكلمة الله

1: 2 هذا كان في البدء عند الله

1: 3 كل شيء به كان و بغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان

1: 4 فيه كانت الحياة و الحياة كانت نور الناس

1: 5 و النور يضيء في الظلمة و الظلمة لم تدركه



إنجيل لوقا 1: 35


فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ لَها: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ، وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ، فَلِذلِكَ أَيْضًا الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ.


رسالة بولس الرسول الي اهل كلوسي 1

1: 14 الذي لنا فيه الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا

1: 15 الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر كل خليقة

1: 16 فانه فيه خلق الكل ما في السماوات و ما على الارض ما يرى و ما لا يرى سواء كان عروشا ام سيادات ام رياسات ام سلاطين الكل به و له قد خلق

1: 17 الذي هو قبل كل شيء و فيه يقوم الكل

فهو ابن بالطبيعه وهو اقنوم الابن ولكن طبيعته هو الله ومولود من الاب

والاب والابن واحد في

وحدة الكيان

إنجيل يوحنا 10: 38


وَلكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ، فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ، لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ».


إنجيل يوحنا 14: 10


أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟ الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي، لكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ.


إنجيل يوحنا 17: 21


لِيَكُونَ الْجَمِيعُ وَاحِدًا، كَمَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكَ، لِيَكُونُوا هُمْ أَيْضًا وَاحِدًا فِينَا، لِيُؤْمِنَ الْعَالَمُ أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي.


إنجيل يوحنا 10: 30


أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ».


رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي 2: 9


فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيًّا.


وحدة الكرامه

إنجيل يوحنا 5: 23


لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الْجَمِيعُ الابْنَ كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ الآبَ. مَنْ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الابْنَ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ.


وحدة العمل

إنجيل يوحنا 5: 17


فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ».


انجيل يوحنا 14

14: 10 الست تؤمن اني انا في الاب و الاب في الكلام الذي اكلمكم به لست اتكلم به من نفسي لكن الاب الحال في هو يعمل الاعمال





وحدة المعرفه

إنجيل يوحنا 8: 19


فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَيْنَ هُوَ أَبُوكَ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَنِي أَنَا وَلاَ أَبِي. لَوْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضًا».


إنجيل يوحنا 14: 7


لَوْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضًا. وَمِنَ الآنَ تَعْرِفُونَهُ وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ».


وحدة الايمان

إنجيل يوحنا 14: 1


«لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ. أَنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللهِ فَآمِنُوا بِي.


وحدة الرؤيا

إنجيل يوحنا 14: 9

14: 9 قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته و لم تعرفني يا فيلبس الذي راني فقد راى الاب فكيف تقول انت ارنا الاب

14: 10 الست تؤمن اني انا في الاب و الاب في الكلام الذي اكلمكم به لست اتكلم به من نفسي لكن الاب الحال في هو يعمل الاعمال



وحدة الملكية

إنجيل يوحنا 17: 10


وَكُلُّ مَا هُوَ لِي فَهُوَ لَكَ، وَمَا هُوَ لَكَ فَهُوَ لِي، وَأَنَا مُمَجَّدٌ فِيهِمْ.


إنجيل يوحنا 16: 15


كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ هُوَ لِي. لِهذَا قُلْتُ إِنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ.


وحدة السلطان

إنجيل يوحنا 5: 21


لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي، كَذلِكَ الابْنُ أَيْضًا يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ.


وحدة القدرة علي الخلق

إنجيل يوحنا 1: 3


كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ.


إنجيل يوحنا 1: 10


كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ، وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ.


رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 8: 6


لكِنْ لَنَا إِلهٌ وَاحِدٌ: الآبُ الَّذِي مِنْهُ جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَنَحْنُ لَهُ. وَرَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ: يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ، الَّذِي بِهِ جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَنَحْنُ بِهِ.


رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 1:

2 كَلَّمَنَا فِي هذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ، الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضًا عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ،
3 الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيرًا لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي،



وحدة اعطاء الحياه

إنجيل يوحنا 14: 6


قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.


رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 5: 20


وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هذَا هُوَ الإِلهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.


وحدة مغفرة الخطايا

انجيل متي 9

2 وَإِذَا مَفْلُوجٌ يُقَدِّمُونَهُ إِلَيْهِ مَطْرُوحًا عَلَى فِرَاشٍ. فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «ثِقْ يَا بُنَيَّ. مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ».
3 وَإِذَا قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ قَدْ قَالُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ: «هذَا يُجَدِّفُ!»
4 فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ أَفْكَارَهُمْ، فَقَالَ: «لِمَاذَا تُفَكِّرُونَ بِالشَّرِّ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ؟
5 أَيُّمَا أَيْسَرُ، أَنْ يُقَالَ: مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ، أَمْ أَنْ يُقَالَ: قُمْ وَامْشِ؟
6 وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا». حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «قُمِ احْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ!»
7 فَقَامَ وَمَضَى إِلَى بَيْتِهِ.



سفر أعمال الرسل 20: 28


اِحْتَرِزُوا اِذًا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَلِجَمِيعِ الرَّعِيَّةِ الَّتِي أَقَامَكُمُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فِيهَا أَسَاقِفَةً، لِتَرْعَوْا كَنِيسَةَ اللهِ الَّتِي اقْتَنَاهَا بِدَمِهِ.


وحدة الدينونه والجزاء

إنجيل يوحنا 5: 22


لأَنَّ الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَدًا، بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلابْنِ،


إنجيل يوحنا 8: 16


وَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَنَا أَدِينُ فَدَيْنُونَتِي حَقٌ، لأَنِّي لَسْتُ وَحْدِي، بَلْ أَنَا وَالآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.


إنجيل متى 16: 27


فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يَأْتِي فِي مَجْدِ أَبِيهِ مَعَ مَلاَئِكَتِهِ، وَحِينَئِذٍ يُجَازِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ عَمَلِهِ.


سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 22: 12


«وَهَا أَنَا آتِي سَرِيعًا وَأُجْرَتِي مَعِي لأُجَازِيَ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ كَمَا يَكُونُ عَمَلُهُ.


رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 14: 10


وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ، فَلِمَاذَا تَدِينُ أَخَاكَ؟ أَوْ أَنْتَ أَيْضًا، لِمَاذَا تَزْدَرِي بِأَخِيكَ؟ لأَنَّنَا جَمِيعًا سَوْفَ نَقِفُ أَمَامَ كُرْسِيِّ الْمَسِيحِ،

رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 5: 10


لأَنَّهُ لاَبُدَّ أَنَّنَا جَمِيعًا نُظْهَرُ أَمَامَ كُرْسِيِّ الْمَسِيحِ، لِيَنَالَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مَا كَانَ بِالْجَسَدِ بِحَسَبِ مَا صَنَعَ، خَيْرًا كَانَ أَمْ شَرًّا


وحدة المجد

إنجيل يوحنا 11: 4


فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ، قَالَ: «هذَا الْمَرَضُ لَيْسَ لِلْمَوْتِ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ مَجْدِ اللهِ، لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ اللهِ بِهِ».


إنجيل يوحنا 17: 5


وَالآنَ مَجِّدْنِي أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ عِنْدَ ذَاتِكَ بِالْمَجْدِ الَّذِي كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ كَوْنِ الْعَالَمِ.


رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 4: 11


إِنْ كَانَ يَتَكَلَّمُ أَحَدٌ فَكَأَقْوَالِ اللهِ. وَإِنْ كَانَ يَخْدِمُ أَحَدٌ فَكَأَنَّهُ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ يَمْنَحُهَا اللهُ، لِكَيْ يَتَمَجَّدَ اللهُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي لَهُ الْمَجْدُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. آمِينَ.


رسالة يهوذا1

21 وَاحْفَظُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ فِي مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ، مُنْتَظِرِينَ رَحْمَةَ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ.
22 وَارْحَمُوا الْبَعْضَ مُمَيِّزِينَ،
23 وَخَلِّصُوا الْبَعْضَ بِالْخَوْفِ، مُخْتَطِفِينَ مِنَ النَّارِ، مُبْغِضِينَ حَتَّى الثَّوْبَ الْمُدَنَّسَ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ.
24 وَالْقَادِرُ أَنْ يَحْفَظَكُمْ غَيْرَ عَاثِرِينَ، وَيُوقِفَكُمْ أَمَامَ مَجْدِهِ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ فِي الابْتِهَاجِ،
25 الإِلهُ الْحَكِيمُ الْوَحِيدُ مُخَلِّصُنَا، لَهُ الْمَجْدُ وَالْعَظَمَةُ وَالْقُدْرَةُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ، الآنَ وَإِلَى كُلِّ الدُّهُورِ. آمِينَ.



وحدة اللامحدودية

إنجيل متى 18: 20


لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا اجْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ بِاسْمِي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسْطِهِمْ».


إنجيل يوحنا 3: 13


وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.


وحدة الازليه الابدية

سفر دانيال 7

13 «كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ، فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ.
14 فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا وَمَجْدًا وَمَلَكُوتًا لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ، وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ.



سفر ميخا 5: 2


«أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمِ أَفْرَاتَةَ، وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا، فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطًا عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ، مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الأَزَلِ».


إنجيل متى 28: 20


وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». آمِينَ.


إنجيل يوحنا 1: 15


يُوحَنَّا شَهِدَ لَهُ وَنَادَى قِائِلاً: «هذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قُلْتُ عَنْهُ: إِنَّ الَّذِي يَأْتِي بَعْدِي صَارَ قُدَّامِي، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَبْلِي».


إنجيل يوحنا 8: 58


قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ».


رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 13: 8


يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ هُوَ هُوَ أَمْسًا وَالْيَوْمَ وَإِلَى الأَبَدِ.


سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 1: 8


«أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ» يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.


سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 21: 6


ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «قَدْ تَمَّ! أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّانًا.


وحدة التكلم من خلال البشر

إنجيل لوقا 21: 15


لأَنِّي أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ فَمًا وَحِكْمَةً لاَ يَقْدِرُ جَمِيعُ مُعَانِدِيكُمْ أَنْ يُقَاوِمُوهَا أَوْ يُنَاقِضُوهَا.

انجيل متي 10
19 فَمَتَى أَسْلَمُوكُمْ فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا كَيْفَ أَوْ بِمَا تَتَكَلَّمُونَ، لأَنَّكُمْ تُعْطَوْنَ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ مَا تَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِهِ،
20 لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلْ رُوحُ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ فِيكُمْ.

إنجيل مرقس 13: 11


فَمَتَى سَاقُوكُمْ لِيُسَلِّمُوكُمْ، فَلاَ تَعْتَنُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ بِمَا تَتَكَلَّمُونَ وَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا، بَلْ مَهْمَا أُعْطِيتُمْ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ فَبِذلِكَ تَكَلَّمُوا. لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلِ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ.


وبالطبع نعرف كيف فهم اليهود هذا

انجيل يوحنا 5

17 فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ».
18 فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضًا إِنَّ اللهَ أَبُوهُ، مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللهِ.



انجيل يوحنا 8

56 أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ».
57 فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَيْسَ لَكَ خَمْسُونَ سَنَةً بَعْدُ، أَفَرَأَيْتَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ؟»
58 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ».
59 فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَاخْتَفَى وَخَرَجَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ مُجْتَازًا فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى هكَذَا.



إنجيل يوحنا 10:

30 أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ».
31 فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضًا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ.
32 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي. بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَل مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟»
33 أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَل حَسَنٍ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ، فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلهًا»

فالمسيح وضح لاهوته ووحدانيته مع الاب المطلقه في الذات والصفات واليهود فهموا ذلك جيدا ولذلك طلبوا ان يرجموه



اما نحن ابناء بالتبني كل المؤمنون يعتبرون أولاد لله ( يو12:1+ غل26:3، 6:4-7+ 1يو29:2) ولكن ولادة المسيح وبنوته للآب هي من طبيعته الإلهية والأقنومية، أما بنوتنا لله فهي بالانتساب، وبالنعمة، وباستحقاقات صليب المسيح والشركة معه نحن العبيد البطالون أعطتنا النعمة مجاناً أن يطلق علينا أولاد الله إذا قبلنا الإيمان بالمسيح وعمل فينا الروح القدس لنصنع البر. نحن نصير أبناء باتحادنا بالمسيح الابن في المعمودية، حين نموت معه ونقوم متحدين به (رو3:6-5)



رسالة بولس الرسول الي اهل رومية 8

8: 14 لان كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فاولئك هم ابناء الله

8: 15 اذ لم تاخذوا روح العبودية ايضا للخوف بل اخذتم روح التبني الذي به نصرخ يا ابا الاب



رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 8: 23


وَلَيْسَ هكَذَا فَقَطْ، بَلْ نَحْنُ الَّذِينَ لَنَا بَاكُورَةُ الرُّوحِ، نَحْنُ أَنْفُسُنَا أَيْضًا نَئِنُّ فِي أَنْفُسِنَا، مُتَوَقِّعِينَ التَّبَنِّيَ فِدَاءَ أَجْسَادِنَا.


رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل غلاطية 4: 5


لِيَفْتَدِيَ الَّذِينَ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ، لِنَنَالَ التَّبَنِّيَ.


فنحن ابناء بالتبني فقط من خلال المسيح الابن الوحيد بالطبيعة

رسالة بولس الرسول الي اهل افسس 1

5 إِذْ سَبَقَ فَعَيَّنَنَا لِلتَّبَنِّي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لِنَفْسِهِ، حَسَبَ مَسَرَّةِ مَشِيئَتِهِ،
6 لِمَدْحِ مَجْدِ نِعْمَتِهِ الَّتِي أَنْعَمَ بِهَا عَلَيْنَا فِي الْمَحْبُوبِ،
7 الَّذِي فِيهِ لَنَا الْفِدَاءُ بِدَمِهِ، غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا، حَسَبَ غِنَى نِعْمَتِهِ،



رسالة بولس الرسول الي اهل كلوسي 3

3: 9 لا تكذبوا بعضكم على بعض اذ خلعتم الانسان العتيق مع اعماله

3: 10 و لبستم الجديد الذي يتجدد للمعرفة حسب صورة خالقه

3: 11 حيث ليس يوناني و يهودي ختان و غرلة بربري و سكيثي عبد حر بل المسيح الكل و في الكل



واخيرا المعني الروحي

من تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب واقوال الاباء

ينظر إلى هذه العبارة بأنها ختام مقدمة إنجيل يوحنا، إن جاز لنا ذلك، والتي جاءت تقدم لنا الكلمة الإلهي بكونه الاقنوم الإلهي الواحد مع الآب في الجوهر وقد صار جسدًا من أجلنا. هنا يربط بين هاتين الحقيقتين: إنه الكلمة الأزلي، وأنه صار إنسانًا حقيقيًا من أجل بني البشر.
بكونه الكلمة الحقيقي والابن الوحيد الجنس، فإنه وحده يرى الآب رؤية الواحد معه في ذات الجوهر. لا يضارعه في هذا كائن ما على الأرض أو في السماء. ليس من مجال للمقارنة بينه وبين إبراهيم أب الآباء أو موسى مستلم الشريعة أو غيره من الأنبياء، ولا وجه للمقارنة بينه وبين أية طغمة سماوية.
موسى العظيم في الأنبياء رأى شبه الله (عد ١٢: ٨) لكنه لم يستطع أن يرى وجهه (خر ٣٣: ٢٠).
إنه الابن الوحيد الحقيقي القائم بذاته في حضن الآب، أي في أعماقه لن ينفصل قط عنه، موضع سروره، قادر أن يعلن عنه ويكشف عن أسراره الإلهية وخطته الفائقة.هكذا نلنا في المسيح إعلانًا واضحًا عن الآب الذي لم يره أحد قط. هذه هي النعمة، وهذا هو الحق الإلهي الذي صار لنا في المسيح، وهي "المعرفة".
الله روح، فلا يقدر الجسد على معاينته، لذا تجسد الابن ليهبنا الميلاد الجديد الروحي فنرى ذاك الذي لا يُرى (عب ١١: ٢٧)، ونحيا به. هو وحده يفتح الختوم (رؤ ٥: ٩) لنتعرف على أسرار الله.
v     "الله لم يره أحد قط".
ماذا عن إعلانات العهد القديم؟ فما الذي نقوله لصوت إشعياء العظيم القائل: رأيت السيد جالسًا على كرسيٍ عالٍ ومرتفعٍ وأذياله تملأ الهيكل" (إش 6: ا)؟
وما الذي نقوله لدانيال الذي قال: "كنت أرى أنه وُضعت عروش وجلس القديم الأيام، لباسه أبيض كالثلج وشعر رأسه كالصوف النقي وعرشه لهيب نار وبكراته نار متقدة" (دا 7: 9)؟
ويعقوب من هذا المنظر تسلم لقبه، إذ دعي إسرائيل، لأن معنى إسرائيل هو الناظر إلى إلهه (تك 32: 28)؟
وما الذي نقوله لموسى القائل بنفسه للرب: "أرني مجدك" (خر 33: 18)؟
آخرون كثيرون قد أبصروا الله، فما غرض يوحنا من قوله: "الله لم يره أحد قط"؟ غرض يوحنا هنا هو: أن تلك المعاينات كانت مناسبة لنزول الله وظهوره، وليست مناسبة لجوهره، لأنهم لو كانوا قد أبصروا طبيعة الله بعينها لما كانوا أبصروها، لأن طبيعته بسيطة مستحيل أن تكون ذات شكل، فطبيعة الله لا تجلس ولا تقوم ولا تمشي، لأن هذه كلها خواص أجسام.
يعلن القديس يوحنا أن كل هذه كانت أمثلة عن تنازله وليست رؤية الجوهر ذاته[180]
القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
v     رب قائل يعترض:إن كان جوهر اللاهوت لا يقع تحت الحواس، فلماذا نتحدث في هذه الأمور؟
نعم، هل لأني لاأستطيعأن أشرب النهر كله يكون هذا سببًا في ألاأستقي منه باعتدال قدر ما يناسبني؟!
هل لأن عيني تعجزان عن استيعاب أشعة الشمس في كمالها لاأنظرإليها قدر ما احتاج؟!
وإذا دخلت حديقة عظيمة ولم أقدرأنآكل كل ثمارها هل تريد منيأنأخرج منها جائعًا؟!
إذن لأسبح اللٌه خالقنا وأمجده، إذ وُهبت لنا وصيةإلهية تقول:"كل نسمة فلتسبح الرب" (مز 6:5).
إننيأسعى الآن لأقوم بتمجيده دونأنأصفه، عالمًا أنه بالرغم من عجزي عن القيام بتمجيده حسبما يستحق، لكن حتى هذا السعي هومن الأعمال التقوية. ويشجع الرب يسوع ضعفي بقوله:"اللٌه لم يرهأحد في أي زمان[181]".
v     يستحيل عليناأن نتطلع إلى اللٌه بأعين بشرية، لأن غير الجسدي لا يقع تحت الأعين الجسدية. وقد شهد الابن الوحيد، ابن اللٌه نفسه، قائلاً:"اللٌه لم يرهأحد في أي زمان".فإن فهمأحد مما ورد في حزقيالأنه رأى اللٌه (حز 28: 1)، فإنه ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس؟إنه رأى"شبه مجد اللٌه"، وليس الرب ذاته كما هو في حقيقته بل شبه مجده.فإن كانت رؤية شبه المجد تملأ الأنبياء رعدة، فبالتأكيدإنحاولأحد رؤية اللٌه ذاته يموت، وذلك كالقول:"الإنسان لا يرى وجهي ويعيش" (خر 20:33"لا يراني ويعيش").من أجل هذا فإن اللّه بحنو رحمته بسط السماوات أمام لاهوته لكي لا نهلك. لستأقول هذا من عندي بل هو قول النبي: "ليتك تشق السماوات وتنزل من حضرتك تتزلزل الجبال"(وتذوب إش 1:64).
لماذا تتعجب من سقوط دانيال عند رؤيته شبه المجد، إن كان دانيال عند رؤيته جبرائيل، الذي هو ليس إلا مجرد خادم اللّه، ارتعب للحال وسقط على وجهه ولم يجسر النبيأن يجيبه بالرغم من أن الملاك نفسه جاء على شبه ابن بشر؟ (راجع دا 9:10،16،18).إن كان ظهور جبرائيلأرعب الأنبياء، فهل يرى الإنسان اللّه كما هو ولايموت؟![182]
القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي
v     قوله: "الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب" يعني أن سلطان الابن مساو لسلطان الآب، لأن الآب الأزلي ما حاز في حضنه جوهرًا غير جوهره، وهذا القول يدلنا على اتفاق الابن مع أبيه في أزليته.
القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
v     الذي يرى هو أيضًا يخبر. لكن لا يخبر بكل عظمة من يراه، ولا بكل ما يعرفه، إنما قدر ما يحتمل القابلون للموت (البشر) أن يقبلوا[183].
القديس جيروم


والمجد لله دائما


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 أغسطس 2012)

لايزال المهاجم  يتسآءل بإستهزاء....وكما قيل كلما تكلم الجاهل   فضح   جهله
يقول المهاجم"( أن النبي إبراهيم  ألقاه   والده فى النار  والله أنجاه  منها
والنبي  موسي   طارده فرعون   إلى  البحر الاحمر ..والله  أعبره فى البحر الاحمر ناجياً
و"النبي"(..)!!!   محمد  حاول  القريشيون  قتله لكن  الله أنجاه منهم فخرج من بين اياديهم ناجياً -!!(..)  لكن يسوع الذى فى الاناجيل قتله اليهود على الصليب وكان يصرخ ألى الاب على الصليب *وانتم جعلتموه إلها*  فالمهاجم هنا يأخذه الانجلاء-ويسأل لماذا لا تجعلون ابراهيم وموسي آلهه-من أحرى بالالوهية 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>د
*الرد المسيحى​*
قلنا أن الجاهل كلما تكلم فضح جهله 
+ولامثال هذا الجاهل -وغالبا كان ممن يبييعون  مناديل بقوييه -أوتين عجمية سابقا على شواطئ مرسي مطروح -لكن غير نشاطه بعد الثورة.. -له ولامثاله قال الرب يسوع المسيح[تضلون إذ  لا تعرفون الكتب  ولا  قوة  الله] فحقا [الحجر ثقيل والرمل ثقيل وغضب الجاهل  أثقل منهما كليهما]...ياعزيزى  نحن نتحفظ على كلمة* تجعلون ...أو جعلتم * إثبت من فضلك أنه لم يكن إلها أزلياً أبدياً رئيس السلام [أشعياء]lمخارجه منذ قديم الازل []فهو القائل [قبل أن يكون إبراهيم  انا كائن ]وهو المكتوب عنه [فى البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عندالله وكان الكلمة الله هذا كان  فى البدء عندالله كل شئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان فيه  كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس والنور يضيئ  فى الظلمة  ]..  قال عنه يوحنا المعمدان [هذا هو الذى قلت عنه  أنه  يأتى بعدى رجل أعظم منى لانه   كان قبلي ...صار قدامى .الذى لست مستحقاً أنا ان أنحنى وأحل سيور حذائه ] فالمسيح أزلى أزلى أبدى أبدى   [هذا هو رب الكل].و[الكائن على الكل إلهاً  مباركاً]...
+المسيح كان ينبغى أن [يصنع تطهيراً  لخطايانا ]ويكون هذا التطهير [بدم  نفسه الخصوصي],ويقدم لنا [خلاصاً    هذا مقداره] ..[فداءاً ابدياً]>فالصليب لم يكن تجربة طارئة او ضيقة وقتية  وقع فيها المسيح وينتظر أن ينجيه الله منها.. إسمعه يقول [إلى هذه الساعة أتيت أنا]إنه أتى خصيصا إلى هذه الساعة ...وقيل عنه[,وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب ]وقال هو عن ذاته التى يبذلها عن العالم بملء إرادته وسلطانه[ ليس أحد يأخذها منى عنوة . لى سلطان أن اضعها (أبذلها) ولى سلطان أن آخذها أيضا لهذا يحبنى الآب  لانى أضعها من -تلقاء - ذاتى (طواعية)..]....وهو الذى لما إنفرد بتلاميذه القديسين قال لهم [هكذا هو مكتوب وهكذا كان ينبغى أن يتم المكتوب  وهكذا كان ينبغى أن المسيح يتألم (متحدثا عن نفسه) ويدخل بهذا إلى مجده]...
فمسيحنا القدوس جاء لكى [ يبذل  نفسه فديه عن كثيرين (طواعيةً)]...فهو لم يجيئ  لينجو من موت.
ومع  ذلك فمن الموت مصلوب فمقبوراً ....
[هذا أقامه الله ][أعمال  إصحاح 3ايه15وإصحاح4:10وإصحاح10أيه40وإصحاح13:ايه37..]   وعلى ذلك فالمسيح الذى إجتاز الموت فعلا قد نجته ألوهيته إذ  أقام نفسه من الاموات بقدرته الذاتية ولا يزال هو أفضل ممن ساقهم الجاهل فى إنعقاد حماقة عماه وجهله ...فالمسيح  كان   لابد أن يقدم نفسه  ذبيحة إثم [أشعياء53ايه10]...فالصليب مقصود ولا يتنافى مع إلوهيته ..فهو  صُلب -فى صميم صحيح عقيدتنا وألحاننا الكنائسية  وتراثنا الزاخم -عن  إقتدار وقوة وقدرة -فهو الذى أظهر بالضعف ما هو أقوى من القوات..فهو القدير الذى تنازل وتواضع رحمةً وجودًا  منه ...
  >>  أما كل  الذين   ساقهم المنجم  من أمثلة - فهؤلاء مصدر النجاة لم يكن منهم  ...بل من الله بشهادة النصوص وباعترافهم هم   . ثم رجعوا كلهم وماتوا...[  اما المسيح فغير   قابل للفساد.. بل هو حى  كل حين يشفع فيهم(المؤمنين به)]  
 >>  ,وهو وحده القائل والقادر أن يقول بكل أمانة -وأؤلئك كذبوا لو قالوا [حيثما إجتمع إثنان أو ثلاثة بإسمى فهناك أكون فى وسطهم ...وها أنا معكم  كل ألايام وإلى إنقضاء الدهر]........فهو الكائن والذى يكون وهو الموجود..وهو المتواجد حضورياً مع الكل ..وفي وسط الكل ..  فى كل مكان.وفى كل الايام وإلى إنقضاء الدهر....


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 أغسطس 2012)

*هل حلول الروح القدس لتطهير العذراء من الخطية؟وهل هو كفارة؟وهل هوتجديد للخلق*

[ج5] يألفون ويفبركون ويفترون .. ثم يستعملون ما آلفوووه  هم وما  فهموه  هم  كحجة ضد المسيحية 
قال المهاجم ["* أن الروح القدس حل على العذراء ليطهرها من الخطية*"] إذن لماذا صلب المسيح الله قادر على تطهير الخطية بإحلال الروح القدس ..ولماذا ترك الناس بلا خلاص وفداء طوال الاف السنين-
تنويه الجملة الملونة بين الاقواس هى تأؤيل من عندياته لا هى فى نص الكتاب المقدس ولا شئ وبنى عليها الشبهه كاملة>>  إنتهت الشبهه..
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
الاجابة المسيحية
لا أعرف كيف بنى المهاجم شبهته ومن أين حصل على هذه الافتراضات    
أولا ندرس   نصوص الوحى كما هى 
فالنص الاوحد الوارد لدينا عن حبل العذراء بالرب يسوع المسيح  فى الانجيل بحسب لوقا
[الاصحاح الاول : النص الحرفي [[:29. فَلَمَّا رَأَتْهُ اضْطَرَبَتْ مِنْ كَلاَمِهِ وَفَكَّرَتْ مَا عَسَى أَنْ تَكُونَ هَذِهِ التَّحِيَّةُ!
30. فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلاَكُ: «لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ.
31. وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْناً وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ.
32. هَذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيماً وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ
33. وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ».
34. فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ لِلْمَلاَكِ: «كَيْفَ يَكُونُ هَذَا وَأَنَا لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ رَجُلاً؟»
35. فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ.
36. وَهُوَذَا أَلِيصَابَاتُ نَسِيبَتُكِ هِيَ أَيْضاً حُبْلَى بِابْنٍ فِي شَيْخُوخَتِهَا وَهَذَا هُوَ الشَّهْرُ السَّادِسُ لِتِلْكَ الْمَدْعُوَّةِ عَاقِراً
37. لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ شَيْءٌ غَيْرَ مُمْكِنٍ لَدَى اللهِ».
38. فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ: «هُوَذَا أَنَا أَمَةُ الرَّبِّ. لِيَكُنْ لِي كَقَوْلِكَ». فَمَضَى مِنْ عِنْدِهَا الْمَلاَكُ.
39. فَقَامَتْ مَرْيَمُ فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ وَذَهَبَتْ بِسُرْعَةٍ إِلَى الْجِبَالِ إِلَى مَدِينَةِ يَهُوذَا
40. وَدَخَلَتْ بَيْتَ زَكَرِيَّا وَسَلَّمَتْ عَلَى أَلِيصَابَاتَ.
41. فَلَمَّا سَمِعَتْ أَلِيصَابَاتُ سَلاَمَ مَرْيَمَ ارْتَكَضَ الْجَنِينُ فِي بَطْنِهَا وَامْتَلَأَتْ أَلِيصَابَاتُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ
42. وَصَرَخَتْ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَقَالَتْ: «مُبَارَكَةٌ أَنْتِ فِي النِّسَاءِ وَمُبَارَكَةٌ هِيَ ثَمَرَةُ بَطْنِكِ!
43. فَمِنْ أَيْنَ لِي هَذَا أَنْ تَأْتِيَ أُمُّ رَبِّي إِلَيَّ؟
44. فَهُوَذَا حِينَ صَارَ صَوْتُ سَلاَمِكِ فِي أُذُنَيَّ ارْتَكَضَ الْجَنِينُ بِابْتِهَاجٍ فِي بَطْنِي.]] إنتهى الاقتباس   وليس في نصوصه أى تصريحات أو تلميحات   أن الروح القدس يكفر  عن خطيئة العذراء   أو يغيير من طبيعتها البشرية الساقطة التى أفسدتها ,اتلفتها خطيئة أدم....
*الروح القدس فى مفهومنا  يعمل فى بشريتنا من خلال -& ويُفَّعِّل فاعليات -إستحقاقات ذبيحة الرب يسوع المسيح ودمه الزكى  المهرق على صليب الجلجثة *.فهو الذى [ يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم  ] إنه يهب لنا بركات ومفاعيل التجسد.. فالروح القدس لا يمكن أن يكون حلوله فى حد ذاته  كفارة  وفداء... وحلوله لا يستوفي العدل  الالهى ... وحلوله    هو   هو   ما كان يرف  على وجه  الغمر والظلمة فى تكوين 1... فالروح القدس   حلوله على العذراء على وجه الخصوص فى هذه الحالة -وعلى الانبياء والقضاه عموما فى العهد القديم ليس فيه    تجديد للطبيعة الفاسدة والخلقة العتيقة التى إنحرفت وإنجرفت الى الموت...وليس فيه الفداء والكفارة بدمه ..وليس فيه فى حد ذاته تطهيرا  لخطايانا الا    بمفعول  دم  المسيح الحمل الذى بلا   عيب معروف سابقا قبل خلق العالم  ...
ليس فى حلول الروح القدس اتحادا عنصريا جوهريا بجوهر طبيعتنا الميتة الفاسدة ...هذا لا يتم ولا يتحقق الا  بتأنس الاله الكلمة... 
الروح القدس  ...هو روح إبنه الذى يعطينا التبنى ...فنكون مشابهين صورة إبنه -إبن الاب- فعدم تجسد الابن يصبح لاتبني ولا فعالية للروح القدس...ونظل جميعا ومعنا العدرا مريم فى ذات الصورة المشوهه التى تشوههت بسقوط آدم ..ولا نقدر ان  يتصور المسيح فينا ولا تكون لنا رائحة المسيح..ولا نكون أبناء لله بالتبنى 

الجزء الثانى من السؤآل  :  لماذا الله ترك  العالم فى الخطيئة  الاف السنين ..
الله لم يترك الناس ... الله كلم الاباء بالانبياء قديماً الله   قدم اشارات وعلامات تفعيلية إلى حساب المسيح الذبيح بحسب قدرة وإستعداد الذهنية البشرية أنئذاك للقبول  ... كلٍ حسب ما يبنيه ...
>الله  قدم للانسان الذبائح وسفك دمها وإحراق شحمها   ... كإرهاصات أولى  لمحرقة المسيح المخلصة
>الله قدم الناموس والانبياء كأفضل قمة أخلاقية تقدم للبشرية ..ز قدم الوصايا وقدم الانبياء ومن خلالهم كان يتم إعداد البشرية كلها لارسال المسيح ولاتمام ذبيحة الصليب   فكان الاعداد والتمهيد الادبي والمعنوى والذهنى والثقافي واللاهوتى    طوال   هذه الفترة فالله لم يترك البشرية لعلها هى التى تركت الله واصرت على تركه...[مع انه  لم يترك نفسه بلا شاهد..]
مع ذلك الاباء رقدوا على الرجاء وجاء المسيح ليحقق لهم الرجاء ...وذهب فكرز للارواح التى فى السجن وارجع  اسرى الرجاء الى  حصن الحرية .....   حرية مجد اولاد الله...
 قال    المهاجم فى نص السؤآل الذى قصد به تعجييز المسيحيين  (..) !!!  إذن الله يستطيع أن يطهر من الخطيه...فلماذا لم يخلص آدم من الخطية ؟؟    إنتهى  التسأؤءل التهكمى...
*الاجابة المسيحية *على التسأؤءل :::  أن المسيحية التى نتشرف بإعتناقها والكتاب المقدس   الذى نتشرف    بإتباعه     لا  يقول  غير ذلك  لايقول البتة أن الله*  لايقدر أن يغفر الخطية* ؟؟-   بل هذا  عين ما تقول به المسيحية أن الله والله وحده دون سواه  هو من يقدر  أن يغفر الخطية...وبالنسبة  لخطية  آدم -فالمسيحية لم تقل إطلاقا إلا   أن الله والله وحده هو من  غفر له   وذلك من خلال خلاص المسيح....المصلوب القائم ,,..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 أغسطس 2012)

[ج6] مصير الذين ماتوا قبل المسيح خلال مئات القرووون   من الالاف من السنين هل يستون وهل هلكوا متل من بصقوا على المسيح؟؟؟؟
==========================================
الرد المسيحى المسيحية لم تقل بذلك بل تقول
1- بأن كل واحد من هؤلاء توافر له قدر من الاطلاع على   عقيدة  ذبيحة المسيح الفادى المخلص.بحسب قامته النفسية والفكرية والروحية والفقهية اللاهوتية. بإعلان من الله فالله الامين لم يترك نفسه بلا شاهد .. فهو الامين.. الصالح البار...
2- إلى كل واحد من هؤلاء أرُسلت الرسالة بالتوحيد والتوبة والبر الذى بحسب معرفة الله والناموس الابوى والانبياء الذين كلموهم بإسم الرب.
3-وكل واحد من هؤلاء  إستجاب للدعوة والاعلان الالهى كلٍ  على قدر أمانته وإخلاصه.
4-كل واحد من هؤلاءرقد على  رتبته -على القدر الذى إستجاب فيه لدعوة الرب ...من جهه التقوى والايمان والامانة والاذعان والطاعة والجهاد الروحى ..
5- لما جاء  ملء الزمان -    الذى   هو حلول ال موعد المحدد-الذى عينه الله لتجسد المسيح وفدائه -حسب درجة إعداد حقل المجتمع البشري فكريا وعقائديا وتاريخيا وجغرافيا ولا هوتيا ولغويا وثقافيا...جاء المسيح وصلب مقدما الخلاص للجميع  -ولا صحة إطلاقا لما أورده المهاجم أنه يستوى  الكل(من سبق المسيح ومن بصق عليه)  هذا التفكير التحفزى مبعثه التحدى   الموجود فى ذهن الاخ  السلفي الذى وجه التسأؤل التهكمى الاستنكارى..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 أغسطس 2012)

الاعتراف  إلى القس:- ومن لم يجد القس:
======================
الاعتراف أساسه التوبة النصوح فإن لم توجد لم يوجد-هو(الاعتراف) بالتالى..
التوبة والاعتراف.... هى الرجوع إلى الله والاصرار على ترك الخطية والاقرار بالذنب عنها علانيةً مع طلب الارشاد من الله ...والتعامل مع الكاهن لا فاعلية له ألا  بفاعلية دم الرب يسوع المسيح الفادى المصلوب - فلا فائدة من اعتراف لقس بدون  " فداء المخلص المصلوب" -والقس دوره الارشاد الروحى ..والتوجيه الرعائي.. فالقس لا يغفر قط بقوة ذاتية منه | بل من روح الله القدوس العامل بمفاعيل دم الصليب...
+++ولم يحدث قط فى عصر من العصور أن أى طائفة مسيحية   قصرت الغفران عن *المسيحى التأئب إذا لم يجد القس متوفر ...إطمئن أيها السلفي طيب القلب*


----------



## amgd beshara (16 أغسطس 2012)

> +++ولم يحدث قط فى عصر من العصور أن أى طائفة مسيحية   قصرت الغفران عن *المسيحى التأئب إذا لم يجد القس متوفر ...إطمئن أيها السلفي طيب القلب*


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كل شبهة بتبين اد اية العالم دي جاهلة بديننا 
طب لما هما جهلة لية بيتكلموا في اللي ميفهموش فية
ربنا يبارك خدمتك استاذي مجهود اكتر من رائع


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 أغسطس 2012)

>>>*خطية الشيطان وهل الله سيتزوج شيطانة  لليتجسد فى شيطان ويكفر عن ذنب الشياطين *
==============================================
الشيطان كائن روحى  ..وتم خلقه  وليس فيه خطية ولا ميل للخطية ولا إحتمال نظرى أن يخطئ..وتم خلقه وليس فيه ضعف ..ولا إحتمال أن يضعف 
أى ان ليس له عذر فى خطيته التى اخطأءها ...وهو  كائن فى حالة  كمال..وأخطأء فى كمال وباقي فى كمال الخطأء.والخطية .فليس له توبة ولا إصلاح.
وهو  فى حالة أبدية بمعنى أنه فى حالة الانسان بعد القيامة والدينونةفى اليوم الاخير .. فلا توبة ولا إستغفار بعد القيامة والدينونة..فالامر محسوم بالنسبة للشيطان
>>> ملحوظة المسيحية لم تقل ان الله تزوج من انسانة لكى يتجسد بانسان.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 أغسطس 2012)

*مفهوم [الخطية ألأصلية] مدلولاتها وتداعياتها ونتائجها*

الخطية الاصلية ( دخول الخطية )




Holy_bible_1




الشبهة




لازال يسال البعض من المشككين اين تكلم الانجيل ( وفي مقوله اخري اين تكلم المسيح ) عن الخطيه الاصليه . رغم انه سؤال بديهي وتم الرد عليه وشرحه من اول الاباء ولكن لاجل تكرارهم السخيف اكرر والخص بعض الافكار.




الرد




وساقسم ردي الى:

معناها والفرق بينها وبين العقوبة.

ادلتها من الطبيعة وامثلة توضيحية.

ادلتها من العهد القديم.

ادلتها من العهد الجديد وعلاجها.

بعض الاعداد التي يستخدمها المشككين محاوله لنفيها.

الخطيه الاصليه في الفكر الاسلامي.

الخاتمة.




معناها والفرق بينها وبين العقوبة




اولا لقب الخطيه الاصليه هو قد يكون غير دقيق لانه قد يساء فهمه من البعض ولهذا هو غير مكتوب في الانجيل ولكن التعبير الكتابي دقيق جدا عندما قال في

رومية 5: 12

كانما بانسان واحد دخلت الخطيه الي العالم وبالخطيه الموت وهكذا اجتاز الموت الي جميع الناس واذا اخطأ الجميع

فيتكلم الكتاب عن دخول الخطيه الي العالم وبالخطيه الموت واخطأ الجميع اذا المقصود بالخطيه الاصليه ليس الاكل من الشجره فقط ولكن دخول طبيعة الخطيه في البشريه نتيجة خطية ادم واقدر ان اطلق عليها دخول طبيعة الخطيه

فنحن لم نرث خطية الاكل من الشجره في حد ذاتها ولكن ورثنا نتائجها واول نتيجه للخطيه هو الموت واصبح الكل يموت كما نري امام اعيينا وهو بسبب فساد الطبيعه البشريه.

ولكن هل نحن لم نرث خطية ادم تماما ؟

في الحقيقه الاجابه اننا ورثنا عصيان ادم ولهذا من يقول اننا ورثنا خطية ادم هو صحيح ان قصد بها الخطيه وعصيان الوصيه ونتائجها والموت وليس موضوع الاكل ولهذا فنحن ورثنا خطيته من عصيان ونتائجها من فساد الطبيعه فنحن لم ناكل لذلك لا نعاقب على الاكل ولكن باكلهم فسدت البشريه في جسدهم الذي هو اصل كل البشريه

فالله خلق ادم وحواء نفسا طاهره لا تشتهي الشر وطبيعه نقيه تعاين الله وشهوته الوحيده ان يكون مع الله ولا يوجد شهوة للجسد بل يفعل كل شئ بالطبيعه الخيره النقيه وكان متوسط في افعاله بمعنى انه لم تكن الروح تشتهي ضد الجسد ولا الجسد يشتهي ضد الروح فلهذا لم يكن يميل الي الجسديات اي الحيوانيات او الطبيعه الشهوانيه الحيوانيه ولم يكن منطلقا في الروحانيات فقط وهو كان حر تماما في ان يتبع الله وله الحق ان يختار ولكنه لطبيعته الخيره يختار الله

ولكن بخطية ادم دخل شئ جديد هو معرفة الشر واشتهاؤه فاختل هذا الميزان فاصبح يشتهي الطبيعه الحيوانيه وبدا عذابه في محاربة الروح ضد الجسد ونحن ورثنا من ادم ان طبيعتنا روح ونفس وجسد والعلاقه بينهما ومن هذا ورثنا ايضا الصراع بين الروح والجسد الذي نشا من خطية ادم ودخول طبيعة الخطيه والفساد والشهوه الشريره

اما العقوبه فانا لا اعاقب على الاكل ولكن اعاقب على خطاياي الشخصيه التي نتجت عن حملي لطبيعة الفساد من ادم والصراع الداخلي بين الروح والجسد فان اشتهيت الشر اعاقب عليه ولهذا فنحن نقدم توبه عن خطايانا وليس عن خطية ادم ولا نري اي انسان في صلاته يقول يارب اغفر لي اكلي من شجره معرفة الخير والشر ولكن يتوب عن خطيته ويطلب المغفره عن خطيته الشخصيه

والفرق بين وراثة الخطيه والعقوبه هو الفرق بين علاج المريض وعقاب المجرم وقد يبدي هذا الكلام بعيد بعض الشئ ولكن المريض الذي يحمل مرض وراثي مثل الضغط او السكر وغيره يعالج فهو حمل هذا المرض من ابويه ولكن هو الذي يسعي الي العلاج فان اهمل جسده يكون مسؤال عن النتائج ولكن ان اتبع اساليب العلاج يكون امينا من ناحية جسده

اما المجرم فلا يعاقب على خطية ابوه مثل السرقه ولكنه يعاقب لو سرق شخصيا . قد يتاثر بانه افتقر بسبب سرقة ابوه وعقاب ابوه فاصبحت الاسره فقيره بسبب خطية الاب فهو ورث نتائج ولم يرث السرقه . ولكن هذا الابن قد يكون صالح ويكون مرضي او بسبب فقر الاسره يسرق هو ايضا فيعاقب على سرقته رغم ان ظروف الاسره دفعته الي حد ما الي السرقه.

فنحن كنا في صلب ادم حينما اخطأ وهذا التعبير الذي استخدمه الانجيل في وصف افضلية كهنوت ملكي صادق عن كهنوت المسيح بان هارون كان في صلب ابراهيم ( عبرانيين 7 )

وملخص ما قدمت في هذه النقطه اننا ورثنا من ادم طبيعة الفساد والخطيه والشهوه والموت ونتائج معصيته ولم نرث الاكل من الشجره في حد ذاته فادم يعاقب على خطيته الشخصيه واما نحن فنعاقب على نتائجها ولذلك تعبير اننا ورثنا خطية ادم صحيح ولكن غير دقيق وتعبير الخطيه الاصليه قد يكون غير دقيق ولكن التعبير الكتابي وهو دخول الخطيه ادق




ادلتها من الطبيعه وبعض الامثله التوضيحيه




نري في كل مكان الاطفال قبل ان يعرف ان يتكلم ولكنه يعدي على طفل اخر ويغير من اخيه ونري بوضوح انانية الاطفال كل هذا نراه من اطفال في سنينهم الاولي قبل ان حتي يصلوا الي مرحلة الادراك في اربع خمس سنين فهؤلاء الاطفال توجد في داخلهم طبيعة الفساد لذلك فهو ليس خير فقط ولكنه به طبيعة الخطيه واشتهاء الشر وفعله حتي قبل ان يدركه لانه ورثته من ابيه الاصلي ادم




واضرب عدة امثله لتوضيح هذا الامر

اولا لو وضعت في عجين خميره فاسده فهو في الاصل عجين جيد من دقيق نقي ولكن بدخول طبيعة الخميره الشريره اصبح كل العجين فاسد ومهما اقتطعت جزء من هذا العجين لصنع خبز فاني اصنع خبز فاسد لان الخميره الشريره افسدت العجين كله وان اخذت منه لتخمير عجين اخر بدون خميره لفسد ايضا ولا يوجد حل الا بوضع مضاد حيوي من الخارج يقتل هذه الخميره الفاسده ويضع غيرها جيده من الخارج

وتطبيقا على هذا المثال فان ادم هو بداية العجين والخطيه هي الخميره الفاسده وانا اصبحت جزء من هذا العجين المستمر . ولاني انا جزء من هذا العجين ما ذنبي في العقاب ؟ ذنبي فقط ان رفضت العلاج ولكن انا حملت صفت الفساد واصبحت خبز فاسد فان قبلت التطهير تنقيت وان رفضت التطهير رفضت من صاحب العجين

المثال الثاني لو تم وضع سموم عالية السمية او فطريات في ماء بئر لفسد هذا الماء واصبح يمرض او يميت حتي لو هذا الماء متجدد ولكن يختلط باستمرار بالماء القديم فيستمر ماء فاسد ولهذا احتاج ان اضع مادة من الخارج تعالج السم وتجعله غير ضار او ايضا مضاد للفطريات. وقد اقول ما ذنبي في اني اصبحت جزء من الماء الفاسد ولكن الرد ان افرح بان هناك علاج لهذا السم فساصبح ماء طاهر مره اخري




مثال ثالث لو عندي كمبيوتر اتي من المصنع في حاله جيده جدا ولكن دخل اليه فيرس وانتشر فيه وبدا يدمر ملفاته فمهما انشات من ملفات ستكون ملوثه بالفيرس وان نقلتها لاخر سانقل الفيرس اليه ولكن احتاج برنامج خارجي مضاد لفيروسات الكمبيوتر لكي يقضي عليها ويرجعه الي حاله نقيه . فلا استطيع ان اعترض بشده باني ملف في الكمبيوتر الذي فسد




ادلتها من العهد القديم




وابدا اولا بالعدد المعروف وهو

سفر المزامير 51: 5


هأَنَذَا بِالإِثْمِ صُوِّرْتُ، وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ حَبِلَتْ بِي أُمِّي.
وبالطبع داود النبي لا يقول انه يصنع خطايا وهو في داخل امه ولكن انه حامل لطبيعة الفساد

سفر المزامير 58 :3
زاغ الاشرار من الرحم ضلّوا من البطن متكلمين كذبا.
ويقول المرنم انهم من الرحم حملوا صفة الضلال وطبيعة الفساد وهو دخول الخطيه الي البشريه كما اوضحت سابقا
وايضا يقول
ام 22: 15 الجهالة مرتبطة بقلب الولد.عصا التأديب تبعدها عنه.
فالولد ورث جهالة القلب التي تنتج عنها الخطايا
سفر التكوين 5: 3
وعاش آدم مئة وثلاثين سنة وولد ولدا على شبهه كصورته ودعا اسمه شيثا.
وذكرت هذا العدد لانه يوضح ان ابناء ادم على صورته بما فيها من اشتهاء الشر والصراع بين الجسد والروح في الشهوه فهذا ما ورثناه هو صورة ادم ولذلك يقول سفر التكوين

سفر التكوين 8: 21
فتنسم الرب رائحة الرضا.وقال الرب في قلبه لا اعود العن الارض ايضا من اجل الانسان لان تصوّر قلب الانسان شرير منذ حداثته.ولا اعود ايضا أميت كل حيّ كما فعلت.
بان ورثنا صورة ادم فاصبح فكر قلبنا شرير قبل ان ندرك

والمسيح حمل خطيانا فهو مكتوب
سفر إشعياء 53

3 مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَخْذُولٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ، رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ الْحَزَنِ، وَكَمُسَتَّرٍ عَنْهُ وُجُوهُنَا، مُحْتَقَرٌ فَلَمْ نَعْتَدَّ بِهِ.
4 لكِنَّ أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا، وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا. وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَابًا مَضْرُوبًا مِنَ اللهِ وَمَذْلُولاً.
5 وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا، مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ، وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا.
6 كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ، وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا.
7 ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ، وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ.
8 مِنَ الضُّغْطَةِ وَمِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ أُخِذَ. وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ، أَنَّهُ ضُرِبَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَنْبِ شَعْبِي؟
9 وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ، وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ. عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْمًا، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ.
10 أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحَزَنِ. إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ، وَمَسَرَّةُ الرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ.
11 مِنْ تَعَبِ نَفْسِهِ يَرَى وَيَشْبَعُ، وَعَبْدِي الْبَارُّ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ، وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا.
12 لِذلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ، وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ.
فهو الحمل الذي حمل خطية العالم ويبرر كثيرين بعد ان يحمل خطيتهم

بعض ادلة العهد الجديد ( لانها كثيره جدا )

ابدا اولا بالشرح التفصيلي الموجود في
رسالة رومية 5
8 وَلكِنَّ اللهَ بَيَّنَ مَحَبَّتَهُ لَنَا، لأَنَّهُ وَنَحْنُ بَعْدُ خُطَاةٌ مَاتَ الْمَسِيحُ لأَجْلِنَا.
9 فَبِالأَوْلَى كَثِيرًا وَنَحْنُ مُتَبَرِّرُونَ الآنَ بِدَمِهِ نَخْلُصُ بِهِ مِنَ الْغَضَبِ!
10 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كُنَّا وَنَحْنُ أَعْدَاءٌ قَدْ صُولِحْنَا مَعَ اللهِ بِمَوْتِ ابْنِهِ، فَبِالأَوْلَى كَثِيرًا وَنَحْنُ مُصَالَحُونَ نَخْلُصُ بِحَيَاتِهِ!
11 وَلَيْسَ ذلِكَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ نَفْتَخِرُ أَيْضًا بِاللهِ، بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي نِلْنَا بِهِ الآنَ الْمُصَالَحَةَ.
12 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ، وَهكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ، إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ.
13 فَإِنَّهُ حَتَّى النَّامُوسِ كَانَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ فِي الْعَالَمِ. عَلَى أَنَّ الْخَطِيَّةَ لاَ تُحْسَبُ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ نَامُوسٌ.
14 لكِنْ قَدْ مَلَكَ الْمَوْتُ مِنْ آدَمَ إِلَى مُوسَى، وَذلِكَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُخْطِئُوا عَلَى شِبْهِ تَعَدِّي آدَمَ، الَّذِي هُوَ مِثَالُ الآتِي.
15 وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ كَالْخَطِيَّةِ هكَذَا أَيْضًا الْهِبَةُ. لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ بِخَطِيَّةِ وَاحِدٍ مَاتَ الْكَثِيرُونَ، فَبِالأَوْلَى كَثِيرًا نِعْمَةُ اللهِ، وَالْعَطِيَّةُ بِالنِّعْمَةِ الَّتِي بِالإِنْسَانِ الْوَاحِدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، قَدِ ازْدَادَتْ لِلْكَثِيرِينَ!
16 وَلَيْسَ كَمَا بِوَاحِدٍ قَدْ أَخْطَأَ هكَذَا الْعَطِيَّةُ. لأَنَّ الْحُكْمَ مِنْ وَاحِدٍ لِلدَّيْنُونَةِ، وَأَمَّا الْهِبَةُ فَمِنْ جَرَّى خَطَايَا كَثِيرَةٍ لِلتَّبْرِيرِ.
17 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ بِخَطِيَّةِ الْوَاحِدِ قَدْ مَلَكَ الْمَوْتُ بِالْوَاحِدِ، فَبِالأَوْلَى كَثِيرًا الَّذِينَ يَنَالُونَ فَيْضَ النِّعْمَةِ وَعَطِيَّةَ الْبِرِّ، سَيَمْلِكُونَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ بِالْوَاحِدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ!
18 فَإِذًا كَمَا بِخَطِيَّةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ صَارَ الْحُكْمُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ لِلدَّيْنُونَةِ، هكَذَا بِبِرّ وَاحِدٍ صَارَتِ الْهِبَةُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ، لِتَبْرِيرِ الْحَيَاةِ.
19 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا بِمَعْصِيَةِ الإِنْسَانِ الْوَاحِدِ جُعِلَ الْكَثِيرُونَ خُطَاةً، هكَذَا أَيْضًا بِإِطَاعَةِ الْوَاحِدِ سَيُجْعَلُ الْكَثِيرُونَ أَبْرَارًا.
ولا اعتقد يوجد توضيح وتفصيل اكثر من ذلك

ويوحنا المعمدان شهد وقال
إنجيل يوحنا 1: 29


وَفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ: «هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ!



إنجيل يوحنا 1: 36


فَنَظَرَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ مَاشِيًا، فَقَالَ: «هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللهِ!».

الملاك
إنجيل متى 1: 21


فَسَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ. لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ».

والمسيح نفسه
إنجيل متى 20: 28


كَمَا أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ، وَلِيَبْذِلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ».

إنجيل مرقس 10: 45


لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ أَيْضًا لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ وَلِيَبْذِلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ».

إنجيل يوحنا 10: 11


أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ.

انجيل يوحنا 3
14 «وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ،
15 لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.
16 لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.
17 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ، بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ.
18 اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ، وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللهِ الْوَحِيدِ.



إنجيل يوحنا 6: 51


أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. إِنْ أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هذَا الْخُبْزِ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ الْعَالَمِ».



إنجيل يوحنا 15: 13


لَيْسَ لأَحَدٍ حُبٌّ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ هذَا: أَنْ يَضَعَ أَحَدٌ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ أَحِبَّائِهِ.



وتنبا رئيس الكهنة

إنجيل يوحنا 11: 52


وَلَيْسَ عَنِ الأُمَّةِ فَقَطْ، بَلْ لِيَجْمَعَ أَبْنَاءَ اللهِ الْمُتَفَرِّقِينَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ.



وسفر اعمال الرسل

سفر أعمال الرسل 2: 38


فَقَالَ لَهُمْ بُطْرُسُ : «تُوبُوا وَلْيَعْتَمِدْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ عَلَى اسْمِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لِغُفْرَانِ الْخَطَايَا، فَتَقْبَلُوا عَطِيَّةَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.



سفر أعمال الرسل 5: 31


هذَا رَفَّعَهُ اللهُ بِيَمِينِهِ رَئِيسًا وَمُخَلِّصًا، لِيُعْطِيَ إِسْرَائِيلَ التَّوْبَةَ وَغُفْرَانَ الْخَطَايَا.



سفر أعمال الرسل 10: 43


لَهُ يَشْهَدُ جَمِيعُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ يَنَالُ بِاسْمِهِ غُفْرَانَ الْخَطَايَا».



سفر أعمال الرسل 13: 38


فَلْيَكُنْ مَعْلُومًا عِنْدَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ، أَنَّهُ بِهذَا يُنَادَى لَكُمْ بِغُفْرَانِ الْخَطَايَا،



سفر أعمال الرسل 26: 18


لِتَفْتَحَ عُيُونَهُمْ كَيْ يَرْجِعُوا مِنْ ظُلُمَاتٍ إِلَى نُورٍ، وَمِنْ سُلْطَانِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِلَى اللهِ، حَتَّى يَنَالُوا بِالإِيمَانِ بِي غُفْرَانَ الْخَطَايَا وَنَصِيبًا مَعَ الْمُقَدَّسِينَ.



وايضا يؤكد معلمنا بولس الرسول

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل غلاطية 1: 4


الَّذِي بَذَلَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ خَطَايَانَا، لِيُنْقِذَنَا مِنَ الْعَالَمِ الْحَاضِرِ الشِّرِّيرِ حَسَبَ إِرَادَةِ اللهِ وَأَبِينَا،

رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 5: 19


أَيْ إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ مُصَالِحًا الْعَالَمَ لِنَفْسِهِ، غَيْرَ حَاسِبٍ لَهُمْ خَطَايَاهُمْ، وَوَاضِعًا فِينَا كَلِمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ.

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 1: 7


الَّذِي فِيهِ لَنَا الْفِدَاءُ بِدَمِهِ، غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا، حَسَبَ غِنَى نِعْمَتِهِ،

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي 1: 14


الَّذِي لَنَا فِيهِ الْفِدَاءُ، بِدَمِهِ غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا.

رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تيموثاوس 2: 6


الَّذِي بَذَلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً لأَجْلِ الْجَمِيعِ، الشَّهَادَةُ فِي أَوْقَاتِهَا الْخَاصَّةِ،

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى تيطس 2: 14


الَّذِي بَذَلَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِنَا، لِكَيْ يَفْدِيَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ، وَيُطَهِّرَ لِنَفْسِهِ شَعْبًا خَاصًّا غَيُورًا فِي أَعْمَال حَسَنَةٍ.

رسالة بولس الرسول الي عبرانيين
2: 14 فاذ قد تشارك الاولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو ايضا كذلك فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت اي ابليس
2: 15 ويعتق اولئك الذين خوفا من الموت كانوا جميعا كل حياتهم تحت العبودية.
9: 26 فاذ ذاك كان يجب ان يتألم مرارا كثيرة منذ تأسيس العالم ولكنه الآن قد اظهر مرة عند انقضاء الدهور ليبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه.
9: 28 هكذا المسيح ايضا بعدما قدّم مرة لكي يحمل خطايا كثيرين سيظهر ثانية بلا خطية للخلاص للذين ينتظرونه


ومعلمنا بطرس الرسول
رسالة بطرس الأولى 1 : 18 - 19
واعلموا أنه قد دفع الفدية ليحرركم من سيرة حياتكم الباطلة التي أخذتموها بالتقليد عن آبائكم. وهذه الفدية لم تكن شيئاً فانياً كالفضة أو الذهب. بل كانت دماً ثميناً، دم المسيح، ذلك الحمل الطاهر الذي ليس فيه عيب ولا دنس.



رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 2: 24


الَّذِي حَمَلَ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ خَطَايَانَا فِي جَسَدِهِ عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ، لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا فَنَحْيَا لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ.



رسالة بطرس الأولى 3 : 18
إن المسيح نفسه مات مرة واحدة لكي يحل مشكلة الخطايا. فمع أنه هو البار؛ فقد تألم من أجلنا نحن المذنبين، لكي يقربنا إلى الله، فمات بجسمه البشري، ثم عاد حياً بالروح.

ومعلمنا يوحنا الحبيب
1يو 2: 1 يا اولادي اكتب اليكم هذا لكي لا تخطئوا.وان اخطأ احد فلنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار

1يو 2: 12 اكتب اليكم ايها الاولاد لانه قد غفرت لكم الخطايا من اجل اسمه

ونري بوضوح اننا كانا حملنا الطبيعه الفاسده التي بسببها اخطئنا واعوزنا مجد الله فالعلاج الوحيد هو المسيح الذي اعطانا الفداء وحمل خطايانا فهو المضاد ضد الخميره العتيقه بصلبه
رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 6: 6


عَالِمِينَ هذَا: أَنَّ إِنْسَانَنَا الْعَتِيقَ قَدْ صُلِبَ مَعَهُ لِيُبْطَلَ جَسَدُ الْخَطِيَّةِ، كَيْ لاَ نَعُودَ نُسْتَعْبَدُ أَيْضًا لِلْخَطِيَّةِ.

رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 5: 7


إِذًا نَقُّوا مِنْكُمُ الْخَمِيرَةَ الْعَتِيقَةَ، لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا عَجِينًا جَدِيدًا كَمَا أَنْتُمْ فَطِيرٌ. لأَنَّ فِصْحَنَا أَيْضًا الْمَسِيحَ قَدْ ذُبحَ لأَجْلِنَا

وهو ترك لنا طريق الخلاص وبدايته المعموديه التي نتخلص فيها من الانسان العتيق
رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي 3: 9


لاَ تَكْذِبُوا بَعْضُكُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ، إِذْ خَلَعْتُمُ الإِنْسَانَ الْعَتِيقَ مَعَ أَعْمَالِهِ،

ونلبس المسيح
رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل غلاطية 3: 27


لأَنَّ كُلَّكُمُ الَّذِينَ اعْتَمَدْتُمْ بِالْمَسِيحِ قَدْ لَبِسْتُمُ الْمَسِيحَ:

وبهذا لبسنا الجديد ونتجدد كل يوم
رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي 3: 10


وَلَبِسْتُمُ الْجَدِيدَ الَّذِي يَتَجَدَّدُ لِلْمَعْرِفَةِ حَسَبَ صُورَةِ خَالِقِهِ،

لان بالمعموديه نتنقي مره اخري ولو قبلنا فداؤه وسرنا في طريق القداسه نبدا ان نشتهي شئ واحد فقط وهو المسيح

سفر المزامير 27: 4


وَاحِدَةً سَأَلْتُ مِنَ الرَّبِّ وَإِيَّاهَا أَلْتَمِسُ: أَنْ أَسْكُنَ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِي، لِكَيْ أَنْظُرَ إِلَى جَمَالِ الرَّبِّ، وَأَتَفَرَّسَ فِي هَيْكَلِهِ.



سفر نشيد الأنشاد 2: 3


كَالتُّفَّاحِ بَيْنَ شَجَرِ الْوَعْرِ كَذلِكَ حَبِيبِي بَيْنَ الْبَنِينَ. تَحْتَ ظِلِّهِ اشْتَهَيْتُ أَنْ أَجْلِسَ، وَثَمَرَتُهُ حُلْوَةٌ لِحَلْقِي.



رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي 1: 23


فَإِنِّي مَحْصُورٌ مِنْ الاثْنَيْنِ: لِيَ اشْتِهَاءٌ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ وَأَكُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ، ذَاكَ أَفْضَلُ جِدًّا.

ومن تفسير ابونا تادرس واقوال الاباء لرسالة رومية 5
آدم وبنوه تحت الموت

حديث الرسول بولس عن البنوة الجسدية لإبراهيم نقلنا إلي حاجة إبراهيم نفسه إلي برّ المسيح خلال الإيمان، موضحًا ثمر برّ المسيح في حياة المؤمن. والآن يوضح الرسول خضوع كل بنى آدم، بما فيهم إبراهيم طبعًا، للموت، لكي يعلن حاجة الكل إلي نعمة المسيح وبره، إذ يقول:

"من أجل ذلك كأنما بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلي العالم،

وبالخطية الموت، وهكذا اجتاز الموت إلي جميع الناس إذ أخطأ الجميع. فإنه حتى الناموس كانت الخطية في العالم، على أن الخطية لا تحسب، إذ لم يكن ناموس. لكن قد ملك الموت من آدم إلي موسى، وذلك على الذين لم يخطئوا على شبه تعدي آدمالذي هو مثال الآتي " [12-14].

في هذا الحديث أوضح الرسول الآتي:

أولاً: فضح علة دخول الموت إلي البشرية وسلطانه عليها لكي يبرز بعد ذلك قوة تبريرنا بالسيد المسيح غالب الموت. يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [كما يبذل أفضل الأطباء كل الجهد لاكتشاف مصدر الأمراض ويبلغون أصل الداء عينه هكذا فعل الطوباوي بولس أيضًا، فعندما قال أننا قد تبررنا، مؤكدًا ذلك خلال البطريرك (إبراهيم)، والروح (القدس)، وموت المسيح (لأنه ما كان ليموت إلا ليبرر)، أخذ بعد ذلك يؤكد ما سبق أن أوضحه بإسهاب خلال مصادر أخرى، محققًا هدفه ببرهان آخر مضاد، أي الموت والخطية[130].]

كأن الرسول يسأل: متى دخل الموت؟ وكيف غلب؟، فيجيب: "من أجل ذلك كأنما بإنسان واحددخلت الخطية إلي العالم، وبالخطية الموت، وهكذا اجتاز الموت إلي جميع الناس، إذ أخطأ الجميع" [12]. لقد أظهر أن الخطية بدأت بالإنسان الأول، وتملّك الموت غالبًا إياه، وقد صار الكل مخطئين وإن لم يسقطوا في ذات المعصية.صارت الخطية منتشرة في الطبيعة البشرية لكنها غير مُكتشفة حتى جاء الناموس، فظهرت بعصيان الإنسان لوصايا معينة: "فإنه حتى الناموس كانت الخطية في العالم على أن الخطية لا تُحسب إن لم يكن ناموس" [13].

دبت بذار الموت مع الخطية منذ آدم، لكن الموت لم يكن ثمرة عصيان للناموس بل ثمرة عصيان أبينا آدم.ملك الموت على الذين لم يخطئوا بعصيان الناموس إنما خلال شبه تعدي آدم الذي هو مثال الآتي[14].

v     في آدم سقطت أنا، وفيه طُردت من الفردوس، وفيه مت، فكيف يردني الرب إلا بأن يجدني في آدم مذنباً، إذ كنت هكذا، أما الآن ففي المسيح أتبرر أنا[131].

القديس أمبروسيوس

v     لذلك يقول: " افرحوا، أنا قد غلبت العالم" (يو 16: 33).

هذا قاله كمصارع لائق ليس بكونه الله فحسب، وإنما بإظهار جسدنا (الذي التحف به) كغالبٍ للألم والموت والفساد.

لقد دخلت الخطية إلي العالم بالجسد، وملك الموت بالخطية على جميع الناس، لكن دينت الخطية بذات الجسد في شبه (شبه جسد الخطية)، فقد غُلبت الخطية، وطرد الموت من سلطانه، ونُزع الفساد بدفن الجسد وظهور بكر القيامة، وبدأ أساس البرّ في العالم بالإيمان، والكرازة بملكوت المسوات بين البشر، وقيام الصداقة بين الله والناس[132].

القديس غريغوريوس صانع العجائب

v     حتى الأطفال الذين لا يخطئون في حياتهم الشخصية إنما حسب الجنس البشري العالم يكسرون عهد الله، إذ أخطأ الكل في واحد[133].

القديس أغسطينوس

ثانيا: يري القديس إيريناؤس[134] أنه بالخطية "ملك الموت من آدم إلي موسى" [14]، أما وقد جاء الناموس في العصر الموسوي، انفضحت الخطية، وظهرت أنها خاطئة، وأُعلن أن الموت ليس ملكًا حقيقيًا إنما هو مُغتصب ومجرم يمثل ثقلاً على الإنسان.

ثالثا:ماذا يقصد بعبارة "آدم الذي هو مثال الآتي" [14]؟ يجيب القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أنه كما بواحدٍ صار الحكم على الكل بواحدٍ أيضًا صار البرّ لكل المؤمنين. كما سقط الكل تحت الموت مع أنهم لم يأكلوا مع آدم من الشجرة، هكذا قُدم الخلاص للعالم دون فضل من جانبهم، إنما يرجع الفضل لبرّ المسيح الذي يهبه خلال شجرة الصليب.

يؤكد القديس الذهبي الفم أنه لا يفهم من هذا أن الخطية والنعمة متساويان، ولا الموت والحياة عديلان، لأن الشيطان والله ليسا متساويين.

رابعا:إن كان الموت قد ملك على البشرية بسبب آدم، فقد جاء كلمة الله متجسدًا كآدم الثاني لينزع عن الإنسان هذا السلطان القاتل:

v     من آدم إلي موسى ملك الموت، لكن حضور الكلمة حطّم الموت (2 تي 1: 10). لم يعد بعد في آدم يموت جميعنا (1كو 15: 22)، إنما صرنا في المسيح نحيا جميعنا[135].

القديس البابا أثناسيوس

v     منذ القديم: "تسلط الموت من آدم إلي موسى"، أما الآن فالصوت الإلهي يقول: "اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس" (لو 23: 43). إذ يشعر القديس بهذه النعمة يقول: "لولا ان الرب كان معي لهلكت نفسي في الهاوية"(مز 94: 17) [136].

القديس البابا أثناسيوس

v     إذ أخطأ الإنسان وسقط صار كل شيء في ارتباك بسقوطه، وتسلط الموت من آدم إلي موسى، ولعنت الأرض، وانفتح الجحيم، وأُغلق الفردوس، وتكدرت السماء، وأخيرًا فسد الإنسان وتوّحش (مز 49: 12) بينما تعظم الشيطان ضدنا. لذلك فإن الله في حبه الحاني لم يرد للإنسان الذي خُلق على صورته أن يُهلك، فقال: "من أرسل؟ ومن يذهب من أجلنا؟" (إش 6: 8). وإذ صمت الكل قال الابن: "هأنذا أرسلنى"، عندئذ قيل له: "اذهب" وسُلم إليه الإنسان، حتى إذ صار الكلمة جسدًا، فبأخذه الجسد أصلح الإنسان بكليته. لقد أُسلم إليه الإنسان كما إلي طبيب ليشفيه من لدغة الحية، فيهبه الحياة، ويقيمه من الموت، ويضئ عليه، وينير الظلمة. إذ صار جسدًا جدّد الطبيعة العاقلة… وردّ كل الأشياء إلي الصلاح والكمال[137].

القديس البابا أثناسيوس

3. آدم الثاني والنعمة

إذ عرض لآثار الخطية الأولى التي ارتكبها آدم الأول، فملك الموت على الكل، حتى على الذين هم بلا ناموس مكتوب حيث لا يوجد عصيان ضد وصية معينة معلنة، يعود فيعرض لآثار النعمة الإلهية التي يقدمها آدم الثاني ليخلص العالم من موت الخطية ويهب المؤمنين الحياة الأبدية، مظهرًا الفارق بين فاعلية الخطية وفاعلية النعمة.

"ولكن ليس كالخطية هكذا أيضًا الهبة،

لأنه إن كان بخطية واحد مات الكثيرون،

فبالأولي كثيرًا نعمة الله،

والعطية بالنعمة التي بالإنسان الواحد يسوع المسيح

قد ازدادت للكثيرين" [15].

يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [ما يقوله هو هكذا: إن كان للخطية آثارها البعيدة المدى هكذا وهي خطية إنسان واحد، فكم بالأولى تكون النعمة، نعمة الله، التي هي نعمة الآب والابن أيضًا يكون لها فيض؟… ربما معاقبة إنسان من أجل خطأ ارتكبه آخر يبدو غير مقبول، لكن ما هو أكثر قبولاً ومنطقيًا أن يخلص إنسان بسبب آخر[138].]

"وليس كما بواحد قد أخطأ هكذا العطية،

لأن الحكم من واحد للدينونة،

وأما الهبة فمن جري خطايا للتبرير" [16].

يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم:

[للخطية قوتها إذ تجلب الموت والدينونة، وأما النعمة فلا تبرر خطية واحدة فحسب إنما الخطايا التي تبعتها أيضًا. ولئلا يُفهم من الكلمتين "كما"، "هكذا" تساوى البركات مع الشرور، ولئلا عند سماعك "آدم" تظن أن الخطية التي ارتكبها آدم هي وحدها التي تُغفر، لذلك يقول: من جري خطايا كثيرة للتبرير… فقد تحقق التبرير بعد ارتكاب خطايا بلا حصر بعد الخطية التي أُرتكبت في الفردوس.

حيث يوجد البّر تتبعه بالضرورة الحياة بكل وسيلة، ويرافقه بركات بلا حصر، وذلك كما أنه حيث توجد الخطية يحدث الموت. البرّ هو أكثر من الحياة، وهو أصل الحياة…

سبق فقال أنه إن كان بخطية واحد مات الكل فبالأولي نعمة الواحد لها سلطان أن تخلص… عاد فأوضح أن النعمة ليست فقط تنزع الخطايا وإنما تهب البرّ. فالمسيح لم يقدم خيرًا بقدر ما جلب آدم من أضرار، وإنما أكثر جدًا بما لا يُقاس[139].]

إن كنا قد ورثنا عن آدم عصيانه، إنما حملنا هذه الطبيعة فينا، لذا جاء السيد المسيح بنعمته يقدم لنا "طاعته" لنحياها، فنحمل طاعة المسيح فينا، لا كفضيلة خارجية وإنما كطبيعة تمس كياننا، إذ يقول الرسول: "لأنه كما بمعصية الإنسان الواحد جُعل الكثيرون خطاة هكذا أيضا بإطاعة الواحد سيجعل الكثيرونأبرارًا"   [19]. هذه الطبيعة المتبررة الجديدة، طبيعة الطاعة للآب بابنه، تحمل انعكاسا على كل تصرفاتنا فنشتهي الطاعة لو أمكن للجميع، وكما يقول القديس إمبروسيوس: [إذ كان هو مطيعًا، ليتهم يقبلون تدبير الطاعة، الأمر الذي نلتصق به، قائلين للذين يثيرون الشر ضدنا من جهة الإمبراطور: "نحن نعطي ما لقيصر لقيصر، وما لله لله". نقدم الجزية لقيصر ولا ننكرها، وننتمي للكنيسة التي لا تخص قيصر، فإن هيكل الله لا يمكن أن يكون من حق قيصر[140].]

عاد ليؤكد مرة أخري أنه لا وجه للمقارنة بين الضرر الذي أصابنا من الخطية مهما بلغ بالنسبة للخير الذي ننعم به خلال برّ المسيح ونعمته، إذ يقول: "لأنه إن كان بخطية الواحد قد ملك الموت بالواحد، فبالأولي كثيرًا الذين ينالون فيض النعمة، وعطية البرّ سيملكون في الحياة بالواحد يسوع المسيح" [17].

يشرح القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم هذه العبارة موضحًا أن الرسول لم يقل هنا "النعمة" بل "فيض النعمة"، لأننا لم ننل بنعمته زوال الخطية فحسب وإنما نلنا ما هو أكثر:

أ . نلنا التحرر من العقاب.

ب . التحرر من الشر.

ج . الميلاد الجديد من فوق (يو 3: 3).

د. القيامة أو الحياة المقامة.

وهبنا الخلاص والتبني والتقديس، فصرنا إخوة للابن الوحيد الجنس، وشركاءه في الميراث، وحُسبنا جسدًا له وهو الرأس، وهكذا اتحدنا به.

هذا كله دعي الرسول بولس أن يقول: " فيض النعمة" مظهرًا إن ما نلناه ليس مجرد دواء لتضميد الجراحات وإنما للتمتع بالصحة والسلامة والكمال والكرامة والمجد، الأمور التي تفوق طبيعتنا. كل عطية من هذه كفيلة أن تنزع عنا الموت، أما كونه يهبنا هذا كله، فهذا يعنى أنه لم يعد للموت أدنى أثر أو ظل.

يقول القديس الذهبي الفم أننا في هذا نشبه إنسانًا مدينًا بعشر وزنات وإذ لم يكن له ما يوفي الدين سجن هو وزوجته وأولاده، فجاء آخر لا ليسدد الدين فحسب، وإنما ليهبه عشرة آلاف وزنة ذهبية، ويقوده من السجن إلي العرش، ويهبه سلطانًا عظيمًا، ويجعله شريكًا معه في الأمجاد العلوية وكل عظمة، حتى لم يعد بعد يذكر موضوع الدين. هكذا يدفع لنا السيد أكثر مما علينا، نعم قدر ما يتسع محيط بلا حدود مُقارنًا بحفرة صغيرة.

لقد غطت هبات الله على موضوع الخطية والموت، فصار يشغلنا عظم فيض نعمته الخاصة بالحياة الأبدية.

يحدثنا القديس جيروم على بركات فيض نعمة المسيح أو عمل إنجيله الذي يهدم موت الخطية، قائلاً: [أما تحت المسيح أي تحت إنجيله ففُتح لنا باب الفردوس وصار الموت مصحوبًا بالفرح لا بالغم[141].]




بعض الاعداد التي يستخدمها المشككين لنفيها



وبعد ان شرحت معنى الخطيه وماذا ورثنا والفرق بين وراثة طبيعة الخطيه والفرق بين العلاج والعقاب والامثال واكدت الخطيه الاصليه من العهد القديم والجديد واحتياجنا للمسيح كفداء يحمل خطايانا وعلاج

الان كل الاعاداد التي تتكلم عن عدم وراثة الخطيه




سفر إرميا 31: 30


بَلْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ يَمُوتُ بِذَنْبِهِ. كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ يَأْكُلُ الْحِصْرِمَ تَضْرَسُ أَسْنَانُهُ.



سفر حزقيال 18: 2


«مَا لَكُمْ أَنْتُمْ تَضْرِبُونَ هذَا الْمَثَلَ عَلَى أَرْضِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، قَائِلِينَ: الآبَاءُ أَكَلُوا الْحِصْرِمَ وَأَسْنَانُ الأَبْنَاءِ ضَرِسَتْ؟
وغيرها من الاعداد التي يقتطعها المشككون هو لا يعلمون او يتجاهلون المعني الحقيقي

فلا يوجد مسيحي واحد يقول بان الابن يحمل ذنب الخطايا الشخصيه لابوه ولكن من يخطئ يعاقب كما قلت سابقا وما ذكره موسي النبي وارمياء النبي وحزقيال النبي انما هو توضيح ان لا يعاقب ابن على خطية ابوه وايضا لا يتحجج بنو اسرائيل بانهم لم يخطؤوا ولكنهم عوقبوا في الحروب بسبب خطية اباؤهم فهذا غير حقيقي الرب يجازي الانسان الشرير على خطاياه والمدينه الشريره على كثرة خطاياها ونينوه عندما تابت لم تدمر ولكن عماليق وغيرهم من الشعوب الذين لم يتوبوا واستمروا في خطاياهم وارادوا نشرها اكثر كانتشار السرطان عاقبهم الرب بعد ان ترك لهم زمان توبه وكثير من ملوك اسرائيل كانوا اشرار مثل رحبعام ومنسي وعوقبوا ولكن بعضهم كان ابناؤهم ابرار مثل يواش ويهوشفاط وغيرهم ولم يعاقب احدهم على خطية ابوه ولكن يتعامل الله مع كل انسان ولكن ان عم الفساد مكان فالكل يعاقب مثل سدوم وعموره فارجوا ان يدرك المشككين خطؤهم في الاستشهاد بالاعداد التي تؤكد ان الانسان لا يعاقب على خطية ابيه

ومره اخري ابن السارق لا يحبس ولكنه قد يعاني ضيقه ماديه بسبب خطية ابوه فهو قد يجني بعض الثمار السيئه بسبب خطية ابيه ولكنه لا يدان بسبب خطية ابيه والاب المستهتر في علاقاته الجنسيه قد يمرض بمرض معدي مثل الايدز فينقله لابنه والاب يدان امام الله على زناه ويحمل الابن هذا المرض او غيره من الامراض الوراثيه ويجني ثمار شر ابيه ولكنه لا يدان امام الله لانه لم يزني

فنحن لم نموت ابديا امام الله بسبب اكل ادم من الشجره ولكن جنينا ثمار خطيته وحملنا طبيعة الخطيه وكل واحد امام الله يعاقب على خطيته الشخصيه والمسيح اتي ليحمل خطايانا جميعا ويكفر عنها فمن يقبل خلاصه لا يدان على خطيه ولكن من يرفضه يدان

إنجيل يوحنا 3: 18


اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ، وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللهِ الْوَحِيدِ.



الفكر الاسلامي




وكالعاده في الفكر الاسلامي ساكون مختصر واكتفي بعرض نص الاحاديث الصحيحه او النص القراني وبعض التفاسير المعتمده مع تعليق مختصر جدا مني احيانا

ولن اتعرض اليوم للاختلافات الكثيره من ناحية اين كان الشيطان عندما وسوس لادم والدافع وراء ذلك او رد فعل اله الاسلام ورد فعل ادم وغيره ولكن ساركز فقط على توارث الخطيه

بعض النصوص القرانيه تثبت توريث الخطيه وتغيير طبيعة ادم وحواء

الاعراف 22

فَدَلَّاهُمَا بِغُرُورٍ فَلَمَّا ذَاقَا الشَّجَرَةَ بَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْآتُهُمَا وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا مِنْ وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ وَنَادَاهُمَا رَبُّهُمَا أَلَمْ أَنْهَكُمَا عَنْ تِلْكُمَا الشَّجَرَةِ وَأَقُلْ لَكُمَا إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لَكُمَا عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ

تفسير الطبري

حدثنا القاسم، قال: ثنا الحسين، قال: ثني حجاج، عن أبي بكر، عن الحسن، عن أبيّ بن كعب، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " كانَ آدَمُ كأنَّهُ نَخْلَةٌ سَحُوقٌ كَثِيرَ شَعْرِ الرأْسِ، فَلَمَّا وَقَعَ بالخَطِيئَةِ بَدَتْ لَهُ عَوْرتُهُ وكانَ لا يَرَاها، فانْطَلَقَ فارًّا، فَتَعَرَّضَتْ لَهُ شَجَرَةٌ فَحَبَسَتْهُ بِشَعْرِهِ، فَقالَ لَهَا: أرْسِلِيني، فَقالَتْ: لَسْتُ بمُرْسِلَتِكَ، فَنادَاهُ رَبُّهُ: يا آدَمُ، أمِنِّي تَفِرُّ؟ قالَ: لا، وَلَكِنِّي اسْتَحَيْتُكَ ". حدثني المثنى، قال: ثنا إسحاق، قال: أخبرنا عبد الرزاق، قال: أخبرنا سفيان بن عيينة وابن مبارك، عن الحسن، عن عمارة، عن المنهال بن عمرو، عن سعيد بن جبير، عن ابن عباس، قال: كانت الشجرة التي نهى الله عنها آدم وزوجته: السنبلة فلما أكلا منها بدت لهما سوءاتهما، وكان الذي وارى عنهما من سوآتهما أظفارهما { وَطَفِقا يَخْصِفانِ عَلَيْهِما مِنْ وَرَقِ الجَنَّةِ } ورق التين يلصقان بعضها إلى بعض، فانطلق آدم مولِّياً في الجنة، فأخذت برأسه شجرة من الجنة، فناداه: أي آدم أمني تفرّ؟ قال: لا، ولكني استحيتك يا ربّ قال: أما كان لك فيما منحتك من الجنة وأبحتك منها مندوحة عما حرّمت عليك؟ قال: بلى يا ربّ، ولكن وعزّتك ما حسبت أن أحداً يحلف بك كاذباً. قال: وهو قول الله:

حدثنا الحسن بن يحيى، قال: أخبرنا عبد الرزاق، قال: أخبرنا معمر، عن قتادة، في قوله: { بَدَتْ لَهُما سَوآتُهُما } قال: كانا لا يريان سوآتهما.
حدثني المثنى، قال: ثنا إسحاق، قال: ثنا عبد الله بن الزبير، عن ابن عيينة، قال: ثنا عمرو، قال: سمعت وهب بن منبه يقول: يَنْزِعُ عَنْهُما لِباسَهُما قال: كان لباس آدم وحوّاء عليهما السلام نوراً على فروجهما، لا يرى هذا عورة هذه ولا هذه عورة هذا. فلما أصابا الخطيئة بدت لهما سوآتهما.




تفسير المارودي

{ فَلَمَّا ذَاقَا الشَّجَرَةَ بَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْءَاتُهُمَا } فإن قيل:
فلم بدت لهما سوآتهما ولم تكن بادية لهما من قبل؟
ففي ذلك ثلاثة أجوبة:
أحدها: أنهما كانا مستورين بالطاعة فانكشف الستر عنهما بالمعصية.
والثاني: أنهما كانا مستورين بنور الكرامة فزال عنهما بذلك المهانة.
والثالث: أنهما خرجا بالمعصية من أن يكونا من ساكني الجنة، فزال عنهما ما كانا فيه من الصيانة.




تفسير البغوي

{ فَلَمَّا ذَاقَا ٱلشَّجَرَةَ بَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْءَٰتُهُمَا } ، قال الكلبي: فلما أكلا منها. ورُوي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه قال: قبل أن ازدردا أخذتْهُما العقوبةُ، والعقوبةُ أنْ " بدتْ " ظهرت لهما " سوآتُهما " عوراتُهما، وتهافت عنهما لباسهما حتى أبصر كل واحد منهما ما وُورِيَ عنه من عورة صاحبه، وكانا لا يريان ذلك. قال وهب: كان لباسهما من النور. وقال قتادة: كان ظفراً ألبسهما الله من الظفر لباساً فلمّا وقعا في الذنب بدت لهما سوءَاتهما فاستحييا، { وَطَفِقَا } ، أقبلا وجعلا { يَخْصِفَانِ } ، يرقعان ويلزقان ويصلان، { عَلَيْهِمَا مِن وَرَقِ ٱلْجَنَّةِ } ، وهو ورق التين حتى صار كهيئة الثوب.




تفسير النسفي

{ بَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْءاتُهُمَا } ظهرت لهما عوراتهما لتهافت اللباس عنهما وكانا لا يريانها من أنفسهما ولا أحدهما من الآخر. وقيل: كان لباسهما من جنس الأظفار أي كالظفر بياضاً في غاية اللطف واللين فبقي عند الأظفار تذكيراً للنعم وتجديداً للندم

واعتقد نري بوضوح ان ان ادم وحواء تغيرت طبيعتهم والبشريه ورثت هذا التغيير ( رغم اني غير مقتنع بهذه التفاسير ولا اريد ان اقول شئ مسيئ ولكن اتسائل ما هي مرجعية المفسرين ولو كان لهم مرجعيه فلماذا اختلفوا ولا تقولوا لي اختلافهم رحمه لاننا لم نصل لنتيجه او معنى صحيح متفق عليه ) ولا اري اي من المسلمين عليه هاله من النور حول سوئته ولا طبقه من الاظافر او غيره مما افتي به المفسرين




وراثة الخطيه من القران

سورة الأعراف 172
وَإِذْ أَخَذَ رَبُّكَ مِنْ بَنِي آَدَمَ مِنْ ظُهُورِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ وَأَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ أَلَسْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ قَالُوا بَلَى شَهِدْنَا أَنْ تَقُولُوا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّا كُنَّا عَنْ هَذَا غَافِلِينَ (172) .
تفسير الطبرى
15339 - حدثنا عمران بن موسى قال: حدثنا عبد الوارث قال: حدثنا كلثوم بن جبر قال: سألت سعيد بن جبير عن قولهوإذ أخذ ربك من بني آدم من ظهورهم ذريتهم) قال: سألت عنها ابن عباس، فقال: مسح ربُّك ظهر آدم، فخرجت كل نسمة هو خالقها إلى يوم القيامة بنَعْمَان هذه =وأشار بيده= فأخذ مواثيقهم، وأشهدهم على أنفسهم(ألست بربكم قالوا بلى) .
15342 - حدثنا عمرو قال: حدثنا عمران بن عيينة قال: أخبرنا عطاء بن السائب، عن سعيد بن جبير، عن ابن عباس قال: أول ما أهبط الله آدم،أهبطه بدَهْنَا، أرض بالهند، فمسح الله ظهره، فأخرج منه كل نَسَمة هو بارئها إلى أن تقوم الساعة، ثم أخذ عليهم الميثاقوأشهدهم على أنفسهم ألست بربكم قالوا بلى شهدنا أن تقولوا يوم القيامة إنا كنا عن هذا غافلين).
15360 - حدثني المثني قال: حدثنا عبد الله بن صالح قال: ثني معاوية، عن علي، عن ابن عباس، قولهوإذ أخذ ربك من بني آدم من ظهورهم ذريتهم) قال: إن الله خلق آدم عليه السلام، ثم أخرج ذريّته من صلبه مثل الذرِّ، فقال لهم: من ربكم؟ قالوا: الله ربُّنا، ثم أعادهم في صلبه، حتى يولد كل من أخذ ميثاقه لا يزاد فيهم ولا ينقص منهم إلى أن تقوم الساعة.


سورة البقرة 36
فَأَزَلَّهُمَا الشَّيْطَانُ عَنْهَا فَأَخْرَجَهُمَا مِمَّا كَانَا فِيهِ وَقُلْنَا اهْبِطُوا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ وَلَكُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ مُسْتَقَرٌّ وَمَتَاعٌ إِلَى حِينٍ (36)
تفسير معالم التنزيل للإمام البغوى
قال إبراهيم بن أدهم: أورثتنا تلك الأكلة حزنا طويلا.






بعض الاحاديث تثبت توريث ادم لطبيعة الخطيه




9021 - لما خلق الله آدم ، مسح ظهره ، فسقط من ظهره كل نسمة هو خالقها من ذريته إلى يوم القيامة ، وجعل بين عيني كل إنسان منهم وبيصا من نور ، ثم عرضهم على آدم ، فقال : أي رب ! من هؤلاء ؟ قال : هؤلاء ذريتك ، فرأى رجلا منهم ، فأعجبه وبيص ما بين عينيه ، فقال : أي رب ! من هذا ؟ فقال : هذا رجل من آخر الأمم من ذريتك - يقال له : داود - فقال : رب ! كم جعلت عمره ؟ قال : ستين سنة ، قال : أي رب ! زده من عمري أربعين سنة ، فلما قضي عمر آدم ، جاءه ملك الموت ، فقال : أولم يبق من عمري أربعون سنة ؟ قال : أولم تعطها ابنك داود ؟ ! قال : فجحد آدم ، فجحدت ذريته ، ونسي آدم ، فنسيت ذريته ، وخطئ آدم ، فخطئت ذريته 
الراوي: أبو هريرة  -  خلاصة الدرجة: حسن صحيح  -  المحدث: الترمذي  -  المصدر: سنن الترمذي  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 3076

1390 - يجمع الله تبارك وتعالى الناس . فيقوم المؤمنون حتى تزلف لهم الجنة . فيأتون آدم فيقولون : يا أبانا استفتح لنا الجنة . فيقول : وهل أخرجكم من الجنة إلا خطيئة أبيكم آدم ! لست بصاحب ذلك . اذهبوا إلى ابني إبراهيم خليل الله . قال فيقول إبراهيم : لست بصاحب ذلك . إنما كنت خليلا من وراء وراء . اعمدوا إلى موسى صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي كلمه الله تكليما . فيأتون موسى صلى الله عليه وسلم فيقول : لست بصاحب ذلك . اذهبوا إلى عيسى كلمة الله وروحه . فيقول عيسى صلى الله عليه وسلم : لست بصاحب ذلك . فيأتون محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم . فيقوم فيؤذن له . وترسل الأمانة والرحم . فتقومان جنبتي الصراط يمينا وشمالا . فيمر أولكم كالبرق ، قال قلت : بأبي أنت وأمي ! أي شيء كمر البرق ؟ قال : ألم تروا إلى البرق كيف يمر ويرجع في طرفة عين ؟ ثم كمر الريح . ثم كمر الطير وشد الرجال . تجري بهم أعمالهم . ونبيكم قائم على الصراط يقول : رب ! سلم سلم . حتى تعجز أعمال العباد . حتى يجيء الرجل فلا يستطيع السير إلا زحفا . قال وفي حافتي الصراط كلاليب معلقة . مأمورة بأخذ من أمرت به . فمخدوش ناج ومكدوس في النار . والذي نفس أبي هريرة بيده ! إن قعر جهنم لسبعون خريفا .
الراوي: أبو هريرة و حذيفة بن اليمان المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: المسند الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 195
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح



205658 - يجمع الله الناس فيقوم المؤمنون حين تزلف الجنة فيأتون آدم فيقولون : يا أبانا استفتح لنا الجنة ، فيقول : هل أخرجكم من الجنة إلا خطيئة أبيكم ؟ فيقول : لست بصاحب ذلك ، اعمدوا إلى إبراهيم خليل ربه ، فيقول إبراهيم : لست بصاحب ذلك ، إنما كنت خليلا من وراء وراء ، اعمدوا إلى ابني موسى الذي كلمه الله تكليما ، فيأتون موسى
الراوي: أبو هريرة و حذيفة بن اليمان المحدث: ابن خزيمة - المصدر: التوحيد - الصفحة أو الرقم: 341/1
خلاصة الدرجة: [أشار في المقدمة أنه صح وثبت بالإسناد الثابت الصحيح]


211555 - يجمع الله الناس فيقول المؤمنون ، حين تزلف الجنة ، فيأتون آدم ، فيقولون يا أبانا استفتح لنا الجنة ، فيقول : وهل أخرجكم من الجنة إلا خطيئة أبيكم آدم ؟ لست بصاحب ذلك ، إنما كنت خليلا من وراء وراء . اعمدوا إلى ابني موسى ، الذي كلمه الله تكليما ، فيأتون موسى ، فيقول لست بصاحب ذلك ، اذهبوا إلى كلمة الله وروحه عيسى ، قال : فيقول عيسى ، لست بصاحب ذلك ، فيأتون محمدا – صلى الله عليه وسلم – فيقوم فيؤذن له ، وترسل معه الأمانة والرحم ، فيقفان على الصراط ، يمينه وشماله ، فيمر أولكم ، كمر البرق ، قلت : بأبي أنت وأمي : أي شيء مر البرق قال : ألم تر إلى البرق كيف يمر ، ثم يرجع في طرفة عين ، كمر الريح ، ومر الطيور ، وشد الرجال ، تجري بهم أعمالهم ، ونبيكم – صلى الله عليه وسلم – قائم على الصراط ، يقول رب سلم ، سلم ، قال : حتى تعجز أعمال الناس ، حتى يجيء الرجل ، فلا يستطيع أن يمر إلا زحفا ، قال : وفي حافتي الصراط كلاليب معلقة مأمورة تأخذ من أمرت به ، فمخدوش ناج ، ومكدوس في النار . والذي نفس أبي هريرة بيده : إن قعر جهنم لسبعين خريفا
الراوي: أبو هريرة و حذيفة بن اليمان المحدث: ابن خزيمة - المصدر: التوحيد - الصفحة أو الرقم: 600/2
خلاصة الدرجة: [أشار في المقدمة أنه صح وثبت بالإسناد الثابت الصحيح]



87322 - يجمع الله الناس يوم القيامة ، فيقوم المؤمنون حين تزلف لهم الجنة ، فيأتون آدم ، فيقولون : يا أبانا ! استفتح لنا الجنة ، فيقول : وهل أخرجكم من الجنة إلا خطيئة أبيكم آدم ، لست بصاحب ذلك ، اذهبوا إلى ابني إبراهيم خليل الله ، فيقول إبراهيم : لست بصاحب ذلك ؛ إنما كنت خليلا من وراء وراء ، اعمدوا إلى موسى الذي كلمه الله تكليما ، فيأتون موسى ، فيقول لست بصاحب ذلك ، اذهبوا إلى عيسى كلمة الله وروحه ، فيقول عيسى لست بصاحب ذلك ، اذهبوا إلى محمد ، فيأتون محمدا ، فيقوم فيؤذن له ، وترسل الأمانة والرحم ، فتقومان جنبتي الصراط يمينا وشمالا ، تجري بهم أعمالهم ، ونبيكم قائم على الصراط يقول : يا رب سلم سلم ، حتى تعجز أعمال العباد ، وحتى يجيء الرجل فلا يستطيع السير إلا زحفا ، وفي حافتي الصراط كلاليب معلقة ، مأمورة ، تأخذ من أمرت بأخذه فمخدوش ناج ، ومكدوس في النار
الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 8027
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح



6297 - احتج آدم وموسى ، فقال له موسى : يا آدم أنت أبونا خيبتنا وأخرجتنا من الجنة ، قال له آدم : يا موسى اصطفاك الله بكلامه ، وخط لك بيده ، أتلومني على أمر قدره الله على قبل أن يخلقني بأربعين سنة ؟ فحج آدم موسى ، فحج آدم موسى . ثلاثا .
الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 6614
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]


190503 - احتج آدم وموسى . فقال موسى : يا آدم ! أنت أبونا . خيبتنا وأخرجتنا من الجنة . فقال له آدم : أنت موسى . اصطفاك الله بكلامه ، وخط لك بيده ، أتلومني على أمر قدره الله على قبل أن يخلقني بأربعين سنة ؟ فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : فحج آدم موسى . فحج آدم موسى . وفي حديث ابن أبي عمر وابن عبدة . قال أحدهما : خط . وقال الآخر : كتب لك التوراة بيده .
الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: المسند الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2652
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح



190501 - احتج آدم موسى عليهما السلام عند ربهما . فحج آدم موسى . قال موسى : أنت آدم الذي خلقك الله بيده ، ونفخ فيك من روحه ، وأسجد لك ملائكته ، وأسكنك في جنته ، ثم أهبطت الناس بخطيئتك إلى الأرض ؟ فقال آدم : أنت موسى الذي اصطفاك الله برسالته وبكلامه ، وأعطاك الألواح فيها تبيان كل شيء ، وقربك نجيا ، فبكم وجدت الله كتب التوراة قبل أن أخلق ؟ قال موسى : بأربعين عاما . قال آدم : فهل وجدت فيها : { وعصى آدم ربه فغوى ؟ } [ 20 / طه / 121 ] . قال : نعم . قال : أفتلومني على أن عملت عملا كتبه الله على أن أعمله قبل أن يخلقني بأربعين سنة ؟ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فحج آدم موسى
الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: المسند الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2652
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح



9405 - أنا سيد ولد آدم يوم القيامة ولا فخر ، وبيدي لواء الحمد ولا فخر ، وما من نبي يؤمئذ ، آدم فمن سواه إلا تحت لوائي ، وأنا أول من ينشق عنه الأرض ولا فخر . قال : فيفزع الناس ثلاث فزعات ، فيأتون آدم فيقولون : أنت أبونا آدم فاشفع لنا إلى ربك ، فيقول : إني أذنبت ذنبا أهبطت منه إلى الأرض ، ولكن ائتوا نوحا ، فيأتون نوحا فيقول : إني دعوت على أهل الأرض دعوة فأهلكوا ، ولكن اذهبوا إلى إبراهيم ، فيأتون إبراهيم فيقول : إني كذبت ثلاث كذبات . ثم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ما منها كذبة إلا ما حل بها عن دين الله ، ولكن ائتوا موسى ، فيأتون موسى فيقول : إني قد قتلت نفسا ، ولكن ائتوا عيسى ، فيأتون عيسى فيقول : إني عبدت من دون الله ، ولكن ائتوا محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم . قال : فيأتوني فأنطلق معهم . قال ابن جدعان : قال أنس : فكأني أنظر إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فآخذ بحلقة باب الجنة فأقعقها فيقال : من هذا ؟ فيقال : محمد ، فيفتحون لي ويرحبون بي ، فيقولون : مرحبا ، فأخر ساجدا ، فيلهمني الله من الثناء والحمد ، فيقال لي : ارفع رأسك وسل تعط ، واشفع تشفع ، وقل يسمع لقولك ، وهو المقام المحمود الذي قال الله : { عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا }
الراوي: أبو سعيد الخدري المحدث: الترمذي - المصدر: سنن الترمذي - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3148
خلاصة الدرجة: حسن صحيح



وحديث مهم وهو اخراج العلقه من الرسول ( مع افتراض انه حدث بالفعل رغم اني لا اثق في ذلك )

35631 - أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أتاه جبريل صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يلعب مع الغلمان . فأخذه فصرعه فشق عن قلبه . فاستخرج القلب . فاستخرج منه علقة . فقال : هذا حظ الشيطان منك . ثم غسله في طست من ذهب بماء زمزم . ثم لأمه . ثم أعاده في مكانه . وجاء الغلمان يسعون إلى أمه ( يعني ظئره ) فقالوا : إن محمدا قد قتل . فاستقبلوه وهو منتقع اللون . قال أنس : وقد كنت أرى أثر ذلك المخيط في صدره .
الراوي: أنس بن مالك المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: المسند الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 162
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح



الخاتمه




الخطيه هي تشبه المرض وهذا ما قاله رب المجد

إنجيل مرقس 2: 17


فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ قَالَ لَهُمْ: «لاَ يَحْتَاجُ الأَصِحَّاءُ إِلَى طَبِيبٍ بَلِ الْمَرْضَى. لَمْ آتِ لأَدْعُوَ أَبْرَارًا بَلْ خُطَاةً إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ».
وننظر الي سقوط ادم والبشريه معه تحت مرض العصيان فقد مرضت البشريه بدخول طبيعة الخطيه واصبحنا كلنا نحتاج الي الطبيب وهو الرب والسبب الاساسي في المرض هو ادم وانتشرت منه الطبيعه المريضه لكل البشريه واصبح ذهننا مريض يشتهي الشر وفقدان النعمة الإلهية اظلم ذهن الإنسان الأول، فمرضت كل طبيعته، وبالتالي تم توريث هذه الطبيعة لنسله من بعده. وهذا ما نفهم به معنى وراثة الخطيه.

( منقول )

والآباء يفسرون كلمات القديس بولس الرسول «لأنه كما بمعصية الإنسان الواحد جُعل الكثيرون خطاة» (رو 5: 19)، ليس بالمعنى القانوني القضائي، بل بالمعنى الطبي الشفائي، أي بمعنى أن بمعصية آدم مرضت الطبيعة البشرية وتورثت هكذا للبشرية من بعد آدم. أي أن الطبيعة البشرية بسبب خطية آدم سقطت صريعة للمرض. فهذه الطبيعة المريضة هي ما أورثه آدم لنسله من بعده، ذلك لأن الطبيعة هي التي تُورَّث، وليس الخطية التي هي فِِعْل نتيجة الإرادة الشخصية للمخطئ، وهو وحده المسئول عنها فهي لا تُورَّث. وهذا ما دفع الله إلى إرساله ابنه الوحيد لكي يُخلِّص ويشفي الطبيعة البشرية التي هلكت.

وفي هذا يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير عمود الدين:

[بعد أن سقط آدم بالخطية وغرق في الفساد، اندفعت إلى داخله الملذَّات غير الطاهرة، وسادت في أعضائه شريعة الغاب. وهكذا صارت الطبيعة مريضة بالخطية من خلال معصية الإنسان الواحد آدم، ثم بعد ذلك صار الكثيرون خطاة ليس لكونهم شركاء آدم في معصيته لله، لأنهم لم يكونوا موجودين بعد، بل لأنهم أتوا من ذات الطبيعة التي سقطت تحت ناموس الخطية... الطبيعة البشرية في آدم صارت مريضة من خلال فساد العصيان، وهكذا دخلت الشهوات إليها].

تفسير الرسالة إلى رومية

وفى موضع آخر، يستخدم القديس كيرلس تشبيه جِذر الشجرة. فالموت أتى إلى عموم جنس البشر بواسطة آدم:

[كمثلما ينثلم جذر النبات، فكل الأغصان الجديدة التي تفرَّعت منه تذبل وتذوي].

نفس المرجع السابق

فعثرة الإنسان تكمن في مرض الطبيعة البشرية؛ وأما خلاصها فيتحقَّق في شفائها. وإنَّ شفاءها قد تمَّ بآلام المسيح ”الشافية المُحيية“ (كما تصفها صلوات الساعة السادسة من النهار).

الكنيسة هي ”المستشفى“

التي فيها ينال الإنسان الشفاء:

أما الكنيسة فقد أوجدها المسيح لتقوم بعمله العلاجي الشفائي للناس، وبهذا تجعله حاضراً عَبْرَ الأزمان مُتمِّماً عمل خلاصه الأبدي، وهو شفاء البشرية، مِمَّا أصابها من وهن الفساد بسبب الخطية، وذلك بأن تُحضِر مرضى النفوس إليه، وتهيِّئهم للقائه، ولنوال غفرانه، وتعليم وصاياه، وتلقِّي إرشاده لهم في حياتهم طوال مسيرة عمرهم حتى بلوغ الدهر الآتي.

”فالكنيسة مستشفى وليست محكمة“. هذا المبدأ الأساسي الذي نادى به القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم، وقد استنبطه من مَثَل السامري الصالح (لو 10: 33- إلخ). ففي هذا المثل يُصوِّر المسيح سامرياً مسافراً في طريق موحشة، فإذا به يرى إنساناً سقط بين اللصوص وقد جرَّحوه وتركوه بين ميت وحي. ويقول المسيح إن هذا السامري (وهو غريب الجنس ومكروه من اليهود) ”تحنَّن“ على هذا اليهودي الجريح، وتقدَّم وضمَّد جراحاته وصبَّ عليها زيتاً وخمراً (وسيلة الإسعاف الأولى في ذلك العصر) واعتنى به.

والمسيح يشير في هذا المثل إلى نفسه، فهو الذي عالج الإنسان صريع الخطية، وهو الذي أتى به إلى الفندق (أي المستشفى بلغتنا الحالية) الذي هو الكنيسة. وهنا يُقدِّم المسيح نفسه كطبيب يشفي أمراض الإنسان، ويقدِّم كنيسته كمستشفى يؤدِّي فيها هذا العمل للبشر.

والقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم يشرح هذا المثل بالتفصيل، ولكن ما يهمنا إبرازه، أن المسيح يقود البشر الذين خلَّصهم إلى الكنيسة، ويستأمنهم لكهنته كما استأمن السامري هذا الجريح لصاحب الفندق (المستشفى)، ويقول لهم:

[اعتنوا بشعبي الذين أعطيتُهم لكم في الكنيسة. وطالما أن البشر مرضى مجروحون بالخطية، فعالجوهم واشفوهم، وضمِّدوا جراحاتهم، بأقوال الله].

ومن شرح القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم يتضح أن الكنيسة مستشفى، والكهنة هم الأطباء المعاونون للطبيب الأوحد شافي نفوس البشر وأرواحهم وأجسادهم.

وهذه الحقائق تظهر أيضاً في مواضع كثيرة

من العهد الجديد:

فالرب نفسه قال: «لا يحتاج الأصحَّاء إلى طبيب بل المرضى» (مت 9: 12). كذلك المسيح كطبيب للنفوس والأرواح والأجساد كان:

«يشفي كـل مرض وكـل ضعف في الشعب… فأحضروا إليه جميع السقماء المصابين بأمراض وأوجاع مختلفة، والمجانين والمصروعين والمفلوجين، فشفاهم» (مت4: 23-25).

فالمسيح هو الطبيب الشافي، والكهنة هم رسله الذين يُحضرون إليه مرضى الروح والنفس ليشفيهم، أي يقودونهم إلى معرفة المسيح والإيمان به.

والرسول بولس كان يُدرك أن ضمير عامة الناس - وعلى الأخص البسطاء - ضعيف، فيقول لمَن يظنون في أنفسهم أنهم أصحَّاء وأقوياء:

«وهكذا إذ تُخطئون إلى الإخوة، وتجرحون ضميرهم الضعيف، تخطئون إلى المسيح» (1كو 8: 12).

وفي سفر الرؤيا رأى القديس يوحنا الرائي نهر ماء الحياة ينبع من عرش الله والحَمَل:

«وأَراني نهراًً صافياً من ماء حياة لامِعاً كَبَلُّورٍ خارجاً من عَرْش الله والحَمَل. في وسط سُوقها وعلى النهر من هنا ومن هناك، شجرةُ حياةٍ تصنع اثنتي عشرةَ ثمرةً، وتُعطي كلَّ شهرٍ ثمرها، وورقُ الشجرة لشفاء الأُمم» (رؤ 22: 2،1).

كيف يتم تطبيب النفوس؟

طب النفوس هو أساساً شفاء وتحرير الذهن(1).

والمعمودية قدَّمت الشفاء:

وبطقس "الولادة من الله"، أي المعمودية (في مقابل الولادة من آدم)، استنار ذهن الإنسان، وتحرر من العبودية للخطية والشيطان، واتحد بالله. لذلك تُسمَّى المعمودية ”استنارة“.

تطهير الذهن في الإنجيل وكتابات الرسل:

وهناك الكثير مما قيل عن نقاوة الذهن والقلب في تعاليم الرب والرسل. فالرب وهو يشير إلى الفرِّيسيين في عصره الذين كانوا مُدقِّقين في طقوس الطهارة الخارجية، ولكن مهملين في الطهارة الداخلية، قال: «أيها الفرِّيسي الأعمى، نقِّ أولاً داخل الكأس والصحفة، لكي يكون خارجهما أيضاً نقياً» (مت 23: 26).

ويقول القديس بطرس الرسول في أول مجمع للكنيسة: «الله العارف القلوب، شهد لهم مُعطياً لهم (للأمم غير اليهود) الروح القدس كما لنا أيضاً. ولم يُميِّز بيننا وبينهم بشيء، إذ طهَّر بالإيمان قلوبهم» (أع 15: 8).

ويوصي الرسول بولس مسيحيِّي كورنثوس قائلاً: « فلنُطهِّر ذواتنا من كل دنس الجسد والروح، مكمِّلين القداسة في خوف الله» (2كو 7: 1)، وللعبرانيين يقول: «دم المسيح... يُطهِّر ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة» (عب 9: 14)، وكذلك يقول أيضاً وهو يكتب لتلميذه تيموثاوس، مؤكِّداً على أننا نقتني: «سر الإيمان بضمير طاهر» (1تي 3: 9).

والرسول بطرس يؤكِّد على أن محبتنا بعضنا لبعض هي ثمرة القلب الطاهر، لذلك يقول: «طهِّروا نفوسكم في طاعة الحق بالروح... فأحبوا بعضكم بعضاً من قلب طاهر بشدة» (1بط 1: 22).

وليُلاحظ القارئ أن جميع هذه الآيات تتكلم عن الطهارة والتطهير، وهي كلمات طبية نعرفها جميعاً.

من الذي يكون كفؤاً

للقيام بهذه المهمة للناس؟

إذن، لابد من طبيب النفس. هذا الطبيب عادة يكون هو الكاهن أو الأب الروحي الذي يكون قد بَرَأَ هو أولاً من أسقامه الروحية، أو على الأقل يُجاهد قبالتها الجهاد القانوني الحسن حتى يستطيع أن يشفي أولاده الروحيين. لئلا يسمع القول المأثور: «أيها الطبيب اشفِ نفسك» (لو 4: 23). فالذي استطاع أن يخترق حصون العدو، يقدر أن يقود - بأمان - أولاده الروحيين إلى الشفاء. والذي عرف ذلك الكنز الثمين المسمَّى ”الصحة الروحية“، يقدر أن يعين الآخرين لينالوا الشفاء هم أيضاً. وكل مَن عرف نفسه المعرفة الصحيحة، يقدر أن يعين الآخرين على أن يعرفوا نفوسهم هم أيضاً.

فإذا كنا قد رأينا أن المسيحية هي أساساً إرسالية الله لشفاء وطب النفوس، والكهنة هم المُكلَّفون بإحضار مرضى النفوس إلى المسيح لشفائهم بالوعظ والتعليم والإرشاد الروحي المناسب لكل واحد لشفائه، فإن الكلام الروحي للشفاء يجب أن يكون ثمرة شفاء نفس الكاهن الناطق بشريعة الله، وفى نفس الوقت يكون الكاهن هو القدوة والطريق الذي يُرِي مرضاه كيف يتم شفاء النفوس.

وبكلماتٍ أخرى، فإن الوحيدين الذين يستطيعون أن يتكلَّموا باللاهوتيات والروحيات هم الذين قد نالوا شفاء نفوسهم أولاً، وبلغوا بهذا أعتاب الشركة مع الله. هؤلاء وحدهم هم الذين يستطيعون أن يدلُّوا المؤمنين على الطريق الصحيح لبلوغ شفاء نفوسهم.

ولنتأمل الآن في تعليم آباء الكنيسة في هذا الشأن لنزداد استنارة ومعرفة حول هذا الموضوع الحسَّاس جداً.

تعليم الآباء القديسين عن

ضرورة الخبرة والاختبار قبل الكلام :

ولنبدأ بالقديس غريغوريوس اللاهوتي. ففي أوائل عظاته اللاهوتية يقول القديس غريغوريوس:

[إنه ليس مسموحاً لأيِّ مَنْ كان أن يتكلم باللاهوتيات - أي التكلُّم عن الله - فهذا الموضوع ليس رخيصاً أو تافهاً إلى هذا الحدِّ].

إن هذا العمل موكول فقط:

[للذين جازوا الاختبار وصاروا مالكين ناصية رؤية الله، والذين سبق أن تطهَّروا بالنفس والجسد].

أي أن أولئك الذين مارسوا العمل، فتأهَّلوا للتعليم، أي اجتازوا من التطهير إلى الاستنارة، هم وحدهم المؤهَّلون للكلام عن الله.

ولكن متى يتم هذا؟

يقول القديس غريغوريوس إن ذلك يتم: [حينما نخلو من كل دنس وتشويش خارجي، وحينما لا تتحكم فينا أية مؤثرات ملوثة أو خاطئة]. حينئذ [لابد سنكون حقاً مؤهَّلين لمعرفة الله] - عظة 27: 3.

فإذا كان الآباء يؤكِّدون على الخبرة والاختبار قبل التكلُّم والكلام، فإن غياب الخبرة والاختبار لله يؤدِّي بالمتكلِّم إلى كلام غير صحيح عن الله. وحتى وإن عرف وتعلَّم أن ينطق كلاماً صحيحاً عن الله فهو يكون كلاماً عادم القوة، لأنه عن غير خبرة ورؤية، أو قد تكذِّبه أعمال المتكلِّم المتنافية مع كلام الله الذي ينطقه، ومن هنا تحدث العثرات بين المخدومين وتهلك النفوس بدل أن تُشفى.

وعلامة الخبرة والاختبار لله هي المحبة. فالذي نال نعمة الكلام عن الله يكون محمولاً على أجنحة المحبة، وبمعونة الروح القدس ينال نعمة الإفراز والتمييز ومعها موهبة حُسْن التدبير.

فكل ما قاله الآباء، وأوضحناه سالفاً، يعنى أن الكلام عن اللاهوت هو ثمرة شفاء نفس المتكلِّم باللاهوت، وليس كلاماً من العقل مجرَّداً من الخبرة. فالإنسان الذي شُفِيَ من شهواته وتحرر وتطَّهر منها، هو المؤهَّل لأن يدخل إلى الأسرار والحقائق الإلهية العظمى.

لذلك ففي الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية يرتبط الكلام الروحي واللاهوتي بموهبة الأُبوَّة الروحية.

لذلك أيضاً لابد أن يكون الأب الروحي لاهوتيـاً، أي مختبراً وخبيراً بالله، وهكذا يمكنه أن يقود أولاده الروحيين دون ضلال أو خطأ نحو الله.

والعالِم اللاهوتي لابد أن يكون حاملاً نعمة الأُبوَّة، حتى يستطيع أن يلد أولاداً لله في المسيح، ليس فقط بكلامه، بل بشخص المسيح الذي يعرفه معرفة الخبرة والاختبار، ويعرف أيضاً كيف يُوصِّله لتلاميذه.

وبالتالي تتشكَّل خدمة مثل هذا الكاهن بروح الافتقاد والإنقاذ والمعونة، بتوصيل شفاء المسيح إلى النفوس.




والمجد لله دائما


----------

